# East Coast Spring Playdate



## Laurief

Hey East Coasters - As March is approaching fast I want to start thinking about our spring playdate and pick at date when we can have the MOST Havs!!
If you guys want to post what days are best for you, and specific times you cannot come! My hope is to do an end of April, beginning of May date, when it is a little dryer and warmer out. 

So anyone interested in coming to Central Jersey for a Hav playdate, just give me some dates!! I will try and pick a date when most everyone can come. 

Laurie


----------



## Lina

I've already told you, but I won't be around April 19-27 as I will be in California. I really hope to be able to come! The last one was such a blast.


----------



## Jan D

Count me and Havee in! Weekends are busy that time of year for us. Wednesdays and fridays are ideal. Pick a date and hopefully it will work for us!!!
Thanks Laurie...
Jan


----------



## Lilly's mom

I sure wish there were Haves here in TN.  :Cry:


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurie you know me, Frank and the kids (4 legged) wouldn't miss it. Any day is good for us.


----------



## irnfit

Right now I am pretty much open to any day. Maybe we should pick a date and a rain date.


----------



## Moko

Oh, Laurie!

*Can't, can't WAIT!* :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Although most days are ok, Wednesdays are really best (I'm a "bowling bachelorette"...Wednesday is my "day off"!). :suspicious:

(Weekends are pretty much out for me, though...mother-in-law duty!) 

Just name the day and Molly and I will try real hard to be there... with bells on!


----------



## maryvee

wednesdays are good for billy and i-- just need to know in advance!


----------



## Brady's mom

Wednesdays are great here. If you need to do a weekend, I will do my best to swing it. Brady loves playdates so I would hate to miss it!


----------



## Laurief

Yikes - Wednesdays are not the greatest for me, either Tuesdays or Sat or Sunday. I like he idea of weekend only cause then the hubbys can come if they want. I will think about Wednesdays but I have to take the day off to do so.


----------



## maryvee

we are pretty flexible-- as long as i know in advance, pretty much any day is fine


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, I will definately try to get a Saturday or Sunday off as long as I know far enough in advance. I might have to say that it is my cousin Laurie's wedding, or my nephew Logan's Bar Mitzvahound:.


----------



## Lina

Karen, call it my bridal shower! LOL.

Weekends work best for me as I work during the week.


----------



## Laurief

Karen, very funny - lets see..... my birthday party, Lina's bridal shower, Brady's birthday party, hmmm. Lily's gradution, Lexi's sweet 16 - what else could we come up with???


----------



## Moko

maryvee said:


> we are pretty flexible-- as long as i know in advance, pretty much any day is fine


Laurie--

Ditto for Molly and me!

You're really terrific to organize and host this...SO it should be what's best and most convenient for you!

You're terrific!


----------



## Jan D

Yes Laurie, it should all be under your circumstances since you are hosting it. Make it the best day for you, please don't take a day off, and we'll try our best to be there!

Jan

So it sounds like we'll be getting to see Janet's new puppy soon!!!


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurief said:


> Karen, very funny - lets see..... my birthday party, Lina's bridal shower, Brady's birthday party, hmmm. Lily's gradution, Lexi's sweet 16 - what else could we come up with???


Isabella's christening!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie - where exactly are you? I will need to convince my husband that driving X amount of hours for a doggie playdate is a good idea.


----------



## Laurief

Ivy - I am in central Jersey - Lower part of Somerset county - about 15 minutes north of Princeton. Check out the map and see, we would LOVE to have you guys!!!! 

OK all, It is just not going to work on a weekday for me - I never know what is going to happen in the office so I have to be there. 

So I was thinking about Saturday May 10th as my first choice. Can you guys let me know what you think of that day. The only drawback is that it is the day before Mothers day, but then we can celebrate being Mommies to our pups.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, that works for me!


----------



## Denise

Laurie, 

Is it ok if I joing you guys? I haven't been on the board lately super busy. But I do wish to come to one of your playdates. 

Denise


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Laurie!

Saturday May 10th works very well for me! That Friday is my last day of class and then I am graduating yaaaaay! Nico, Lito, DH and I will be so happy when I am finished school, especially DH, he can't wait! We had such a great time at Linda's playdate, the boys are still talking about it LOL.


----------



## Lina

Kristin, how exciting to be graduating! Are you getting your Master's? CONGRATS!


----------



## Laurief

Denise - OF COURSE YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME!!! The more the merrier!! As we get closer to the date, I can pm you my information. 

Kristin!! Yahoo -- finally graduating! What a great feeling that must be. Well then the playdate should be the perfect next day celebration!! 
I cannot wait!

Laurie


----------



## lfung5

I am good for May 10th! YAHOO! Wow, but it seems so far away. Maybe I will have to do a PA playdate in between! I am so excited. I hope everyone can make it. Our goal should be 50 havanese! Will there be a fun theme again?


----------



## KristinFusco

Thanks Carolina and Laurie!

Yes, it is my Masters finally, it is normally a 2 year program in the engineering department but it took me 3 years to finish because for the first year and a half I worked full time at GSK, so I could only take 2 classes a semester. But it was great because GSK paid for my classes while I worked there, this past year and a half I had to pay for them all myself (booo!).

This week I was offered a research position in the oncology department here at UPENN, but I am not sure what the next career move will be. I have been seriously contemplating veterinary school, so I may scratch the doctorate plans and do that instead. I change my mind every day. DH says just pick something and go with it because I am driving him insane with my wishywashyness (is that even a word?) 

BUt anyway :focus: sorry about that, I can't wait to meet some of the other members who we've never seen in person. I love putting the faces with the posts :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana

You know whatever weekend you make it Teddy and I will do our darndest to be there!:biggrin1: He will be a big boy by then, neutered and all.


Kristin-Congrats!! If Vet school is what you really want to do I say go for it!!! I was very wishywashy too when deciding what to do and now in retrospect I wish I had gone that route. I am sure you will do wonderfully in whatever you decide!


----------



## Brady's mom

May 10th sounds like a great day for cousin Lilly's wedding. You know there are always a ton of weddings in May I will work on it and do my best to be there.


----------



## Moko

Boo hoo...

And AAARRRGGGHHH...:frusty::frusty:

Laurie...I'm starting to think we're star-crossed!

That's the weekend of my Grandsweeties First Holy Communion...in INDIANA!

At this rate, by the time we actually get to meet face-to-face with our little sweeties, we'll be pushing WALKERS! :jaw:

sigh....


----------



## casperkeep

Hey where at in Indiana will you be....you can have a playdate with Jillee while visiting!!!!


----------



## Moko

casperkeep said:


> Hey where at in Indiana will you be....you can have a playdate with Jillee while visiting!!!!


My son and his family live in Greenwood...is that near you?


----------



## casperkeep

That is like an hour away!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Let me know and maybe we could have a little playdate!!!! Will you be bringin Molly with you. It maybe a little over an hour but something maybe we can work out!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Don't have any playdates here...


----------



## casperkeep

But at least I am close to my breeder so Jillee can play with some havs!!!!


----------



## Moko

casperkeep said:


> Let me know and maybe we could have a little playdate!!!! Will you be bringin Molly with you. It maybe a little over an hour but something maybe we can work out!!!!


Megan...

How great that would be!

Sadly, though, Molly won't be coming along in May since this will be one of those quick-jump-on-the-plane-hardly-catch-your-breath-then-come-home weekends...

We're figuring, though, that our next trip out there in the summer will be a car trip, specifically so we CAN bring Molly. My son and daughter-in-law have a good sized backyard that is fenced, and their cutie-mutt Lucy LOVES other dogs. Maybe you'd be able to take the ride to spend some time with us? (They also have a pool for us people to cool off in)!

I'm not being a pushy M-I-L with my invitation...I KNOW they'd welcome you and your "fam"...Lucy is accustomed to my d-i-l's parents' THREE other dogs (who visit from Virginia Beach), and my kids love to have a bunch of dogs...and human kids...running around. (My grandsweeties are 8, 6 and 18 months...girl, girl, boy).

BTW...when we were searching for Molly, we found tons of Breeders in Indiana, and for a time even considered contacting some to discuss getting a pup...but then we found our wonderful Breeder in Connecticut!

Talk to you soon!


----------



## casperkeep

Maureen....sounds like a blast!!!! Count me in!!!!! I will bring Jillee with me,my other two won't be soo much fun around!!!! Can't wait!!!! This summer is full of fun things...and alot of it is doggie related!!!!! I will be looking forward to meeting you and family!!!! What a great place this is here!!!


----------



## Leeann

Maureen,
Would the last week in June be summer enough for you? My mom lives 10 min. from Greenwood and I am going out to visit with the boys.

Sorry for stealing your thread Laurie, I have been watching to see what date you guys pick. Once it is settled I am going to talk to DH and see if he feels like going for a nice drive, I really want to try and make at least one of your play dates this year.


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, that would be so wonderful if you guys could make it!! I have kinda decided on May 10th if the majority of people can come. I still have not heard from a lot of the Easter group - Geri, Poornima(lets hope you are here by then), Rita, I know I am missing more - so many new pups on the East Coast!!!


----------



## Moko

Leeann said:


> Maureen,
> Would the last week in June be summer enough for you? My mom lives 10 min. from Greenwood and I am going out to visit with the boys..


Actually, the last week of June and the first week of JULY is our official start-of-summer! :whoo::whoo: We spend that time in Lake Placid (NY)...Molly LOVES it there, because it's VERY dog-friendly. 

We do get to Indiana as often as we can, though, as we miss the kids too much...I'll definitely let you know when we go, in the event that you'll be there at the same time.

All the Havs can commandeere my kids' backyard...we could even go for a Laurie-type-playdate! :biggrin1::biggrin1:

I really am so looking forward to meeting as many of you as I can...I'll bet that makes this Forum even more meaningful! eace:


----------



## Denise

Laurief said:


> Denise - OF COURSE YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME!!! The more the merrier!! As we get closer to the date, I can pm you my information.
> 
> Kristin!! Yahoo -- finally graduating! What a great feeling that must be. Well then the playdate should be the perfect next day celebration!!
> I cannot wait!
> 
> Laurie


Well count me in then.....Do you know if Arlene will be attending?

Denise


----------



## Laurief

It is so funny that you just posted that Denise, cause I was just going to post a "shout out" to Arlene as I have not heard from her in a while.

So ARLENE, CAN YOU COME????


----------



## Poornima

Laurief said:


> I have kinda decided on May 10th if the majority of people can come. I still have not heard from a lot of the Easter group - Geri, Poornima(lets hope you are here by then), Rita, I know I am missing more - so many new pups on the East Coast!!!


I have been checking up on this thread Laurie. Thanks for the invite! I am so looking foward to joining one of your playdates. I don't think May playdate is a possibility though. Our last house hunting trip didn't yield anything. So we will be in the area again in March. Hope we can stick to our mid-May timeframe to move there.

Look forward to meeting all the East Coast pals soon.

Thanks!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## arlene

Sorry I've been absent from the forum - new real job - new volunteer job - life gets crazy!

May 10th looks like it could work for me - Javi can't wait to visit his favorite plant - Phoebe and Otto will be able to make this date too! I need to post pics of Otto (aka Otto von Snotto and Chewbaca)

Denise - Lucky looks sooo cute!

Laurie - I think there may be two other pups interested in coming to the playdate - I've encouraged them to hop on this forum. Do you have room for two more?

I can't wait - 

Arlene


----------



## dotndani

Yes Yes and Yes,,,,please count me and Duncan [email protected]@
What can we bring??
Dot


----------



## Laurief

We have room for as many Havs that want to come!!! Yay, Dot, I am glad you can make it. 
I have no idea on menu yet, I gotta get thru Easter, Mom's 70th Bday party, and Sons 21st Bday before then!! I will let you know.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, this isn't a playdate, it's a Hav convention. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

The coolest part is that if everyone that is on my list, that I know of in the area, came - we would have 34 Havs there!! Of course I know that all wont be able to come, but please, if you are in the general area, let us know if you can come. 
Some people to reach out to: Rita, Heather, Geri, Yvonne, Gelbergirl, Lola, Micki2much, Carol in Illinois with family [email protected]!! 

This could be so fun!! Any any of your Mass. people who want to make a weekend of it, or Virginia, Delaware people!!!


----------



## Leeann

Laurie, 

I am going to have to wait till the date gets a little closer before I say yes or no. My MIL is a snowbird and usually comes back from FL right around then. We usually go to the cape to see her either Mothers day weekend or the weekend after. Once I know her schedule I will let you know.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, it would be SO GREAT if you, Riley and Monte can come! I do hope you will be able to.


----------



## Laurief

Well Leann - you deserve to go where you want - go see MIL the next weekend. We want you guys to come!! Do you really think that it is feasable???


----------



## Jan D

irnfit said:


> Laurie, this isn't a playdate, it's a Hav convention. :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:

Too funny...but you're right! We need the local paper there!

Jan


----------



## Missy

How far is it to New Jersey from Boston???? this would be so fun!!! I may have Mother's day commitments down the cape too Leeann. Every 7 years my mother's birthday falls right on mother's day and this is one of those years...she has already hinted that she wants a big todoo... But maybe one of these times Leeann and I should rent a van load it up with the DH's and the four boys and show up to one your gatherings Laurie. They always look so fun.


----------



## Leeann

Missy it is about 5 hrs. My thought would be to dive most of the way if not all the night before and then drive home after the playdate. What part of the cape is your mom? My MIL lives in Warham right before the bridge (thank goodness) LOL


----------



## pjewel

You know I'd love to be there but I'm going to have to wait till we're really close to the date to see if it's possible. Because I was out of work for awhile, I'm playing catch-up big time and the only way I can be there is if I know I can take that day off. I will if I possibly can. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone and I know Milo would have a blast.


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Let me know what I can bring. Lina or anyone taking the train, I have room for 2 in my car if you need me to pick you up.


----------



## Laurief

I will let you know when we get closer 

Theme - The last theme "Halloween" was so fun. Any ideas of what we could do this time?? Linda did come up with a great idea of doing a clothing exchange. We all have bought clothes for our dogs that were too big, or too small, or they have outgrown. Linda thought we could do an echange of all those clothes. Its a great idea.


----------



## lfung5

I would love to do a clothes exchange! I still have a few things that are too big or small.


----------



## Laurief

Since I am hoping to have so many people and Havs - maybe we could do a "community service" playdate. Everyone could bring a new toy, or bag of food, or something that I can donate to our local animal shelter. = Just an idea, what do you guys think?


----------



## lfung5

Laurie. 
What a brilliant idea! I have so much stuff to donate to a dog in need. Count me in!


----------



## irnfit

Great ideas, that's why I love this forum. I think food, clothing, anything you want to give that would be appropriate. I have some fleece, maybe I'll do a couple of no-sew beds.

SAT - MAY 10th SOUNDS GREAT!!!!!! I'm glad it's a Sat.


----------



## Moko

*YIPEE!*



Laurief said:


> So I was thinking about Saturday May 10th as my first choice.


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

We just found out that my Grandsweetie's First Holy Communion is on Sunday, May 4th.

That means Molly and I can actually come to the playdate! :whoo::whoo:

HAPPY DANCING in our house right now!!

Big YAY!


----------



## gelbergirl

Hi, so May 10th & a bag of food for local animal shelter.
OK on my calendar.


----------



## joemodeler

Hi Laurie and all East Coasters !

Sylvia, Jon & Luna hope to make it ESP !

Thank you Laurie.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, this is so great. Looks like there's gonna be a huge turnout!


----------



## Laurief

Yay - I love it!!! Jon, I am so glad you and Luna and Sylvia can make it.

And Maureen!!!!! WOW, how did that happen?? So now I expect to see you, hubby, Molly,. Mary, Jimmy & Billy!!!!!!!

Woo hoo:whoo: I am getting excited already!!!
I will pick a rain date soon too, I have not had a chance to check my calendar but I want to plan a raindate, just in case. 

I might call my local rescue group and find out what they need to the most of!! I know that Linda has carriers she does not use anymore - anything you can think of, they would love!!! It is so nice to be able to do something nice for the people who love dogs & cats!!! My local rescue group also has cats, so if anyone is inclined, cat food, or "stuff" is fine!! Crates, blankets, rags, food, collars, treats, -just about anything!!! And we can have a ball knowing our Havs are playing, and we are helping others at the same time!


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

How did that happen? Well...you know how you just KNOW something :suspicious:, and then flip the calendar pages and BAM! It hits you right in the head? :frusty:

There it was, in big red letters...Katie's Communion, MAY 4! :brick:

So, so happy to say YES! 

And YOU are the BEST!


----------



## Lina

Maureen, I am SO excited that you and Molly will be able to join us! This play date should be a lot of fun. 

Linda, I might have to take you up on the extra seat offer. I'm sure I will need a ride again.


----------



## Moko

Lina--

Back at ya'! 

And we finally get to meet Kubrick! :whoo:

You know he's stolen my heart away! :hail:

Looking forward to meeting all the faces that go with the names! :wave:


----------



## lfung5

Lina said:


> Maureen, I am SO excited that you and Molly will be able to join us! This play date should be a lot of fun.
> 
> Linda, I might have to take you up on the extra seat offer. I'm sure I will need a ride again.


Not a problem Lina. I'd love to have you and Kubrick along for the ride!


----------



## KristinFusco

I really like the idea of bringing something for rescue. Great idea Laurie! And thank you so much for hostessing. Any excuse to shop at the dog boutique near me is great, especially for a good cause! The name of the store is Doggie Style, can I tell you the funny looks I get when I walk around the city carrying a Doggie Style shopping bag? ound: They need to put a photo of a dog or something under those words, otherwise I just look like a pervert!

P.S. It is Lito's birthday Tuesday March 4th. We had a family birthday party for him this weekend. In typical Italian fashion, I invited 4 of my in-laws over and 12 showed up! Tony had to run out and get more food! We crammed 14 people into our living room, God knows how! But Lito had the best time, he got a new bed, a stuffed pheasant that squeaks when he throws it around, and a "martini" frosted doggy cookie. We sang to him, I think my in-laws think I;ve lost my mind! And no, I don't have any pictures because I am a bad mother


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I think we will need name tags this time. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Awww Kristin, tell Lito we all send puppy Birthday kisses his way!! Their birthdays come so fast!! Yes, I agree that maybe they should put a picture of a dog on the bag, although maybe the lack of a picture, makes most peoples mind think and therefore "remember" the name of the store. 


I am so glad that you guys are going to make it. I still have a lot of people to hear from but it is a ways away.


----------



## pjewel

KristinFusco said:


> I really like the idea of bringing something for rescue. Great idea Laurie! And thank you so much for hostessing. Any excuse to shop at the dog boutique near me is great, especially for a good cause! The name of the store is Doggie Style, can I tell you the funny looks I get when I walk around the city carrying a Doggie Style shopping bag? ound: *They need to put a photo of a dog or something under those words, otherwise I just look like a pervert!*
> 
> P.S. It is Lito's birthday Tuesday March 4th. We had a family birthday party for him this weekend. In typical Italian fashion, I invited 4 of my in-laws over and 12 showed up! Tony had to run out and get more food! We crammed 14 people into our living room, God knows how! But Lito had the best time, he got a new bed, a stuffed pheasant that squeaks when he throws it around, and a "martini" frosted doggy cookie. We sang to him, I think my in-laws think I;ve lost my mind! And no, I don't have any pictures because I am a bad mother


I must be getting old because it took me a minute to go there. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Kristin, I think you're a GREAT mommy for giving Lito a party, even without pictures. However, I think you're a BAD forum member for not taking pictures! 

I also really like the rescue idea. I have SO many things of Kubrick that he either outgrew or that he just doesn't like (treats and the such) that I could bring.


----------



## Laurief

That is wonderful, I am sure that the local shelter will be so happy to get anything that they can. If we have a big turnout we an feed, cloth, house and find toys for many many animals!!


----------



## irnfit

Lina said:


> Kristin, I think you're a GREAT mommy for giving Lito a party, even without pictures. However, I think you're a BAD forum member for not taking pictures!


ound: ound:


----------



## Lola

That is a great idea to give to the shelter. Your playdate sounds like it will be a wonderful time. Wish I could join but I have my daughter's graduation that weekend and then moving her home the following weekend. Plus my lilttle vomiter would have a tough time. But one of these times I hope to join in on the fun.


----------



## Laurief

I am sorry you cannot make it Lola, maybe the next time. You need to try the Cerenia for the vomiting!


----------



## ivyagogo

I am hoping to come. Gryff is a vomiter too, so I will have to see if he gets better in the car over the next few weeks going to doggie school. 2 1/2 hours in the car is a long trip for vomit-boy.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Wish I could come to your meet up. Sigh. Boo. Sigh. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Lola

Laurief said:


> I am sorry you cannot make it Lola, maybe the next time. You need to try the Cerenia for the vomiting!


Actually I am picking up some Cerenia this week. I am really anxios to try that new drug. Thanks. Maybe next time for sure. I might also bring another member of the family. My sister in law just got an older Havanese because she fell in love with my dogs. Her name is Zoe and fortunately she loves the car and does not get sick. Go figure!! A Havanese that does not get sick in the car, priceless.


----------



## Laurief

ARe you kidding - I am so jealous of my girlfriend, she has three Havs, and not one of them gets sick in the car. They all love it. And all three of mine are related to two of hers, and I get the thrower upppers, and the anxiety ridden dogs!!! Go figure!


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie,

I think I will be able to come, as long as it's in my car and not my husband's! Is this a family event? I can only come if it's with my husband and son as well. We are all anxious to see different Hav's. The only ones I've actually seen were Gryff's littermates.


----------



## ivyagogo

I just called my vet to ask about Cerenia as well. Gryff hurls everytime I take him to obedience school and it's really gross. If I don't feed him first, he still pukes and it's this really nasty bright yellow color that makes me have to roll the windows down and practically puke myself! (not to be graphic or anything)


----------



## Laurief

Absolutely!!! All are welcome, the kids will love it!! My first playdate we had a 5 year old who was the only kid there and he had a ball!! I am putting together an idea on adding to the fun, like an auction, on top of the donation to the shelter. I will let everyone know once I have had time to think it thru!! 
Please - bring the hubbys and kids, the more DHs that see Havs together, the more MHS kicks in with them!!


----------



## ivyagogo




----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah, Brady will get to meet his twin, Gryff. By the way, I am one of the lucky ones. Brady has never gotten car sick and rides like a champ. Although, he prefers my lap over his seat.


----------



## Jan D

Here's a reminder of Laurie's last playdate in October. Havee and Kubrick playing in the leaf piles:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Those were my favorite pictures - in the leaves!!! I just cannot wait for this years playdate!!!


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> Those were my favorite pictures - in the leaves!!! I just cannot wait for this years playdate!!!


ME, TOO! ME, TOO! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom

I sent an email to my boss this weekend to let him know that I needed off on May 10th for a wedding. Let's just hope it doesn't rain because I doubt I can pull off a raindate with a wedding:biggrin1: Brady and I can't wait!


----------



## Moko

Brady's mom said:


> I sent an email to my boss this weekend to let him know that I needed off on May 10th for a wedding. Let's just hope it doesn't rain because I doubt I can pull off a raindate with a wedding:biggrin1: Brady and I can't wait!


Let's hope your boss doesn't have a sudden urge to check out The Forum! :suspicious:

But that's your story...and we'll ALL swear to it! ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks Maureen. I doubt they will catch on. I will have to delete the forum off my work computer just in case.


----------



## Laurief

Why?????? Lexi & Brady are getting married!!! Or Maybe Shelby and Bacci will get married. You gotta figure there are a lot of good combos out there!!


----------



## Laurief

*UPDATE ON THE PLAYDATE*

I just spoke with my local shelter about items that they need that hopefully we all can donate some of.

So ---- I will take care of all the food and drinks for the playdate---- if you guys are willing to bring something for the shelter!!
They are in need of:
wet canned cat & dog food
wet kitten food
Dry cat & dog food (Preferably Purina in the blue bag) 
Bleach 
toys
sponges, Qtips, paper towels, old towels 
and blankets.

Thanks so much for this, the animals will be so grateful1!!

***I also wanted to get your opinions about the auction idea. I have a few items that you might want to bid on, and have made a few puppy blankets.... What do you guys think???

Laurie


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I think an auction is an awesome idea! I sure would have a lot of fun with it.

Thanks for letting us know what your local shelter needs!. I think I'm definitely going to have to talk to Diana about possibly picking me up on her way to your house as there's no way I can carry all this stuff with me on the train!


----------



## Diana

If Teddy stops this new nonsense ofuke: during car rides, we will be more than happy to pass thru NYC for a Carolina & Kubrick pitstop!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> Why?????? Lexi & Brady are getting married!!! Or Maybe Shelby and Bacci will get married. You gotta figure there are a lot of good combos out there!!


Molly is putting dibs in on Kubrick...he looks like he'd be a great son-in-law...


----------



## Moko

*AND...*

Laurie--

An auction sounds like such a fun idea! 

In addition to donations for the shelter, though, I'll bet no one would mind bringing a FOOD donation for the people and their pups. You're so kind to be hosting this, so let us help! eace:

I was also thinking that the Puppy Snatchers can get working on a plan to provide Hav puppies as DOOR PRIZES! One for everybody! ound:ound:

This is gonna' be GREAT!


----------



## irnfit

Molly might have to fight Shelby for Kubrick. But, with all the other Hav boys that are going to be there, they will have plenty to choose from. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

I'm sure that there's enough Kubrick to go around... at least he likes to think so. 

Though I must say, Kubrick only ever had eyes for Bella last time, so we'll see!


----------



## Laurief

Yes, I have to admit that Bella is a "hot" little number!!! But I think that this playdate will provide lots of "matchmaking" opportunities for all!!!! 

I would love to do an auction and we can all decide where the proceeds will be spent!! I am happy to set all of this up, I just wanted to be sure that all are ok with it! .


----------



## Moko

irnfit said:


> Molly might have to fight Shelby for Kubrick. But, with all the other Hav boys that are going to be there, they will have plenty to choose from. :biggrin1:


Well, Shelby will win...

Molly is such a wussy girl. I always say she's like the kid in the playground who wants everyone to like her, so she takes detention for everybody so they can go to the Mall! Molly is definitely NOT good at confrontation...she'll offer to drive Shelby and Kubrick on a date...:brick:


----------



## irnfit

ound:ound:


----------



## lfung5

Am I the only owner with a gay dog? Freddie will hook up with Brady or Lito. He has eyes for both!


----------



## Lina

Linda, ound:


----------



## lfung5

Love your new Avatar's everyone! It's been awhile since I've been here. I am more involved in the Matchmaking sights these days! Sad but true! LOL


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound:Very funny Linda, we could be having an xrated playdateound:


----------



## lfung5

I am ordering petedge this week. I will order extra toys for the rescue!


----------



## Laurief

Do we think alike or what??? I just did that 2 hours ago!! Got some toys, and other things!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Well, Linda, you know Brady goes both ways. Freddie is his favorite thoughound:. Linda, I will add some toys to that Petedge order too to donate. I am glad I saw this before we ordered so I didn't forget.


----------



## KristinFusco

Karen, I think Brady will have to fight Lito in his affection for Freddie :biggrin1:. When they were all running around together, my husband couldn't tell any of the black dogs apart!  Lito and Brady have a great time playing 1 on 1, I think they have more of a brotherly type relationship.


----------



## lfung5

KristinFusco said:


> Karen, I think Brady will have to fight Lito in his affection for Freddie :biggrin1:. When they were all running around together, my husband couldn't tell any of the black dogs apart!  Lito and Brady have a great time playing 1 on 1, I think they have more of a brotherly type relationship.


And Fred and Lito more of a **** relationship? Come on just say it! Freddie couldn't stop humping Lito!


----------



## KristinFusco

:biggrin1:ound: Linda you crack me up! Lito and Freddie are part of the mutual admiration society. I think the humping was coming from both of them LOL. It is a form of self-love since they look so much alike and are about the same size


----------



## lfung5

LOL!!!!

On to a more serious topic.......
I have one of Laurie's blankets and it is beautiful. I think I will post a picture.....I'll be back.


----------



## lfung5

Laurie made this.I love it!


----------



## Laurief

I have been asked by many about numbers coming inMay & honestly I have no idea. So if you are sure that you can make it, can you please pm me and give me your phone numbers (to use only if we have to cancel or postpone) and let me know how may humans & how many pups!! 
Linda, Carolina, Karen,Janet, Diana & Michele - I already have yours and under the assumption that you are all coming!!!!


----------



## lfung5

You didn't mean me right? You know we will be there!


----------



## Laurief

NO LInda - I didnt mean you -- I KNOW you are coming!!! eace:

ps- when you all rsvp, if you have kids or hubbies coming, let me know their names!! Thanks.


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love that blanket!


----------



## Lina

Good, my name is on there, because you know for sure Kubrick and I will be there! 

Oh and I really like that blanket!


----------



## Laurief

I really was hoping, that besides the donation box, to do a little silent auction for items that anyone wants to put up, we can make some $ to donate to whatever cause we all agree upon. If anyone wants to send me something who cannot come, that is great, or we can make it just amongst the East Coasters (northern east coasters - I with all you VA
and NC people could come)!! I have 2 coats that I bought that do not fit that I never returned that I will put up for auction, as well as the following: Dont tell Janet but the following is a picture of a blanket that I made my little godbaby Bella. I will make several more in the same pattern as well as another pattern and am happy to put them up for the auction. If you guys have anything you want to auction off, let me know, I will make a list. I will need a minimum bid for each item. This will be so much fun.

Hey - I am up to 26 Havs expected. I still have not heard from some East Coaster!!!!!


----------



## lfung5

I want 3 blankets! I love them!


----------



## irnfit

Hey Laurie, I make those too, but I stuff them, so they are beds. Kodi loves his. I was going to make a couple to donate.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, that blankie is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Jan D

Laurie,

Is that a fleece material that you used for the blanket? It sort of looks like it. The fabric is just adorable!


----------



## Paige

Laurie, great job on the hav-a-blanket :biggrin1: I love the pattern and colors.


----------



## Laurief

:bump: I as still looking for East Coasters who want to come!!!

Jan - yes that is fleece, it is actually two blankets together,.
I can thank Paige for this project, she got me going on these blankets and I love it,

Michelle, I LOVE the idea, what do you stuff them with?


----------



## irnfit

I have tons of batting in my attic from my quilting projects, so I just use that.
This is the one I made and it is reversible.


----------



## Laurief

How cool is that!!! So just quilt batting is all you would need?? Hmmm That really is so cute.


----------



## irnfit

I did the batting, because that is what I have. You could also use the type you stuff pillows with. I made it to fit in the PetTent from Ikea, but Kodi would drag the bed out. He did not like the tent. So, now the cats have the tent and Kodi has his bed.


----------



## Rita

Hey Laurie. I have been off line working long hours with tax season. And Bush's stimulus payment is throwing me over the edge. UGH.

I am going to check on May 10 and let you know. It is the day before Mother's Day so I have to make sure there is no plans.

Bring a gift for the shelter. What a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: You are the best.


----------



## Laurief

Rita, your ears must have been ringing!! I was going to PM you tomorrow about the playdate. I really hope that this is in advance enough for you to be able to make it!! We have missed you twice, so now that Cerenia exists, you gotta bring Houston!!!!!


----------



## Missy

I am so jealous of you all!!!


----------



## Laurief

Missy- I think you should plan a road trip!!!! We would love to see you guys!!!
can you can you can you = please!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Hey Missy, I hope you are not too busy in July. Our week in the Cape is set. It is the week of the 19th. I just need to figure out what exact dates I will be there with my work schedule. I am hoping we can arrange a playdate. Just wait until my inlaws (who already think I am nuts since I insisted they get a dog friendly rental so I could bring Brady) find out that I am leaving for a day to take the dog to a playdate.:suspicious:


----------



## Leeann

Brady's mom said:


> Hey Missy, I hope you are not too busy in July. Our week in the Cape is set. It is the week of the 19th. I just need to figure out what exact dates I will be there with my work schedule. I am hoping we can arrange a playdate. Just wait until my inlaws (who already think I am nuts since I insisted they get a dog friendly rental so I could bring Brady) find out that I am leaving for a day to take the dog to a playdate.:suspicious:


Wahooo I just checked and I am open that whole week. :whoo:

Karen what part of the Cape did you end up with?


----------



## Brady's mom

Leeann, we are going to Orleans. I should be able to be there most of the week. Hopefully, at least one day over the weekend too. I hope Missy is available too! How far are you from Buzzards Bay? I will warn you both that Brady has no shame! He is a play hound and will convince any dog to play with him (even if he has to pester them into it)!


----------



## Leeann

Brady's mom said:


> Leeann, we are going to Orleans. I should be able to be there most of the week. Hopefully, at least one day over the weekend too. I hope Missy is available too! How far are you from Buzzards Bay? I will warn you both that Brady has no shame! He is a play hound and will convince any dog to play with him (even if he has to pester them into it)!


OK Karen I am confused, Buzzards Bay is not near Orleans?? Any ways it takes me 1hr and 20 min to get to Buzzards Bay, my MIL lives very close to there. Orleans will probably take me about 2 hrs. Weekday traffic will probably be the best, getting over the bridge on the weekend can be murder.


----------



## Brady's mom

My DH asked how far you were Buzzards Bay as a landmark, that is all. I don't know the area at all, so it is all a little foreign to me. We can figure out a good meeting place when we get a little closer. Perhaps there is a nice dog park or something in the middle. Brady travels pretty well (although this will be his first really long ride since he was a puppy) so I can meet up anywhere.


----------



## Leeann

Brady's mom said:


> My DH asked how far you were Buzzards Bay as a landmark, that is all. I don't know the area at all, so it is all a little foreign to me. We can figure out a good meeting place when we get a little closer. Perhaps there is a nice dog park or something in the middle. Brady travels pretty well (although this will be his first really long ride since he was a puppy) so I can meet up anywhere.


I will be going down several times before July so I will check my book and check out a few places if needed. We do this drive all the time so it is no big deal to me. Missy is a little closer to the cape than me so it should not be a problem for her as well.


----------



## Brady's mom

YEAHHH!!!!:whoo:

Sorry Laurie, back to the Spring playdate that I also can't wait for!!


----------



## Moko

US, too!

US, too!

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann

Yes sorry Laurie.. I am also still up in the air about your play date. DH's mom is really starting to show her age unfortunetly and is getting very confused as to when they are heading back this way. I think this is going to be a hard year and we will be spending lots of time on the cape with her.


----------



## irnfit

Mapquest says Buzzards Bay to Orleans is 48 mins. HA!!!!! Apparently they are driving at 2am on a weekday in winter and not on a nice July day!


----------



## Leeann

irnfit said:


> Mapquest says Buzzards Bay to Orleans is 48 mins. HA!!!!! Apparently they are driving at 2am on a weekday in winter and not on a nice July day!


ound: You just have to hit that bridge at the right time, this can be very hard in July.


----------



## Brady's mom

2 AM would be fine with me so long as I got to play with some havs!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

I wish I could join you. Cape Cod and Havs...priceless.


----------



## Missy

Yeah! Karen, Leeann,Cape Cod with Hav's in July!!! I do not trust my boys off-leash though if it's not a fenced in situation. We'll have to look into that Leenann. 

Laurie, Are you still doing your's on the weekend of the 10th? two big things in the way of me taking a road trip that weekend. My DH's gallery opening of his new paintings is that weekend -- it is also my mothers 84th B-day it falls on Mothers day this year- and she has already commanded that we all come to her with a party and big presents!!!


----------



## earfax

Hi when and where will the meetup be on I think the date I read was May 10th?


----------



## Laurief

*1 Month away*

April is here, and we are getting closer to our big playdate!!

I just wanted to ask that anyone who wants to come, wants to donate something for the auction or needs directions can contact me on my personal email of lfrangione at patmedia.net - of course the at becomes @ and the spaces removed!!

Missy it sure sounds like you have a busy weekend planned and we will miss you!!! If for some reason it is postponed due to weather, we will let you know.
Leeann, I do hope you are albe to make it, although I certainly understand when you need to care for others. Just let me know when you can, even if it is the day before - that is not a problem!

So please if all could just send me an email confirming if you are coming, etc but use the email above - not the forum email Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

:bump:


----------



## Judy A

I want to come......I wish IL wasn't so far away from at least one of the coasts!!:frusty:


----------



## Moko

Judy A said:


> I want to come......I wish IL wasn't so far away from at least one of the coasts!!:frusty:


Ahhhh...but just think! :suspicious:

BOTH Coasts could meet up at YOUR place! ound:

It's sort of in the middle!! :jaw:


----------



## lfung5

I am counting the days! I live for these playdates. I have no life. LOL


----------



## Laurief

*Three more weeks!!!!*

Three more weeks till our playdate, I cannot wait to see all you and your babies. I wanted to ask you all your opinions. As you know, I want to do a little auction to raise some money for a good cause. 
On Thursday I found out that a Havanese breeder (Who also bred Russian Bolonkas) in NJ had a fire. She lost her entire house, and 7 of her beautiful babies!! And now she has made the heartbreaking decision to give some of her pups away. A friend of mine has two of her Bolonkas, one of which I hope to foster starting this week, after she is spayed. The other will stay with my friend and they are looking for forever homes!!! I thought that it might be nice to donate our money to Candi as she is still helping to pay for expenses of all her dogs, while they are being care for by others. Give me your honest opinions, I want to do this for a good cause and this story just breaks my heart!!! 
Also, this week I will start posting pictures of some of the items we are going to auction off. Several members are kindly making and donating items!! So keep your eyes out on this thread for pictures soon.


----------



## dotndani

Oh my heart goes out to her!Whatever we can do to help!
SHe's giving puppies away!!I am sure they will all go to caring homes,and I wouldn't be surprised if most of them ended up here!
Count me in!!I'm help in whatever way I can!
DOt


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Dot, I hope that we are able to help her in any way. If you know anyone at all that is interested in a new dog, without the potty training, have them pm me- or email me!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Yes, she's done so much for the havanese breed and community. I understand the dogs saved her life by alerting her. More than happy to go this route on helping her.


----------



## irnfit

I think an auction to help Candi would be a great idea. Also, we are still bringing an item for the shelter, right?


----------



## dotndani

Just curious,how old are the puppies she is giving away? I do have a friend that is still on the fence about getting a Havanese,since she is head over heels in love with Duncan.
I would even consider it,but my work schedule is so crazy and Duncan is left home alone for 5 hours 4 times a week.
I really wish Duncan would like other dogs.Being the way he is I even wonder whether is would be a good idea to get another.I honestly do not think he would react favorably to another pet in the house,but maybe I'm wrong.
I guess you'll all see him and see how he acts with other doggies.
Can't wait till the playdate!
Dot


----------



## Laurief

If you dont mind, yes. I would still love to give the local shelter something to help them. Please - anyone - do not feel obligated to bring something, just coming and sharing your Havs with ME is enough!!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Dot, Kodi is like that. It takes him a while to warm up to other dogs. The first time we went to Laurie's, he didn't leave my lap. The last playdate, he was running around with the other dogs. It even takes him a while to play with my daughter's dogs, and he sees them all the time. So, he might surprise you.


----------



## earfax

Hi Laurief 

Im so sorry to hear about that fire that is so horrible and I think your idea is great.
I was woa\ndering you mention that a friend is fostering the pups. If they need a forever home we may be able to help. My husband and I have been thinking how nice it would be to have a little sister or brother for our beautiful Mollie. Let me know if there is chance to adopt one. thanks


----------



## arlene

Whatever we can do to help Candi is a great idea!

Arlene


----------



## Moko

arlene said:


> Whatever we can do to help Candi is a great idea!
> 
> Arlene


An absolute DITTO here!

How sad!


----------



## Rita

OK Laurie. Make sure Lily, Lexi and Logan are close by. Heck you might as well make sure DH is close by too in case you need him.

Believe it or not, Houston and I will be coming to your playdate!!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

I have been offline for about two months. So, I am going to have to refresh myself with everyone and their furbabies. LOL

I will PM you to get your address. 

I do have one stipulation. LOL No pictures of me from the neck down unless they are airbrushed. LOL I got to hook up with my online healthy new year buddies that I left in the learch. I haven't done one stitch of exercising. LOL


----------



## Moko

Rita said:


> I do have one stipulation. LOL No pictures of me from the neck down unless they are airbrushed.
> 
> I ALWAYS ask for the *YOUNG and SKINNY *lens! ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

Well Rita, the ground shook as I read your post!!!! :whoo::whoo: What great news to wake up to today!! But you can only come if you agree to hold to the same standards on pictures of me!!! Yahoo.


----------



## Laurief

*AUCTION ITEMS*

I just wanted to remind everyone coming to the playdate, that we will be having an auction for dog items, and the money raised (I would like, if all are ok with it) that the money go to Candi, Gigi's Mom to help her get back on her feet after the fire.
I have attached some pics of items.
The blanket is only one of several that I made for the pups - there will be a few!! And this is a dog chest carrier.
Maureen made some beautiful items, that I cant seem to transfer pics over of, but she made pillows, bowl mats, potolders, car blanket!! They are all so adorable, all in doggie material. Also have leashes, collars, puppia harness, treat dish - and many more items.

So Please, bring your checkbooks, along with your Havs!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I am bringing Mom once again. She said to fire up the Mojitos. :biggrin1: I guess I'm the designated driver once again!


----------



## Moko

*For the auction!*

Just a sampling of some other auction items for the NJ Playdate!


----------



## Laurief

That is great Michele - tell Mom I will have Mojito's just for her!!! Aren't Maureen's things gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> I will have Mojito's just for her!!!


MOJITOS??!!

There will be MOJITOS??!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Sure, Mojitos, wine coolers, beer, wine & tea or water for the good ones!!hehe Anyone have anything else they want??


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - do you guys know how to hold a playdate or what? Sounds like a fabulous time and us here in California can be jealous of the East Coast this round.


----------



## Lina

All these things look awesome though that Snoopy blanket is calling my name, I tell you! I am a big Peanuts fan.


----------



## Poornima

All the items are so nice. We want to see tons of pictures!


----------



## Laurief

You sure you dont want to come East a little earlier and join us Poornima??


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, I am so tempted ......


----------



## Laurief

ok - WHAT CAN WE OFFER YOU!! What would really really "make" you want to come???


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> ok - WHAT CAN WE OFFER YOU!! What would really really "make" you want to come???


HEY! The MOJITAS are doin' it for ME...ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

*DESPERATELY SEEKING SUSAN -- NOT I MEAN A RIDE*

Hello all - playdate is 1 1/2 weeks away, and I am crossing my fingers for a fabulous weather day!!!!

Just thought I would put out that there are some people who will be travelling here with children and dogs, with hubbies who have to work, or are not coming. I know that some of you may need help with rides and just an extra pair of hands in the car for pups and kids.
So.. If anyone is coming from a specific area, LI, NYC, PA, No. Jersey, So Jersey, let us know if you are abe to possibly carpool with someone. 
Post here if you can, and then anyone who needs a ride can pm you.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Moko

Great idea, Laurie!

I'll be coming from Wayne, and will have room for one more person and one more Hav (unless my daughter decides to drive by herself...hope not!). Then I'll have even more room!

Anyone in a bind, just let me know!

Molly has a seat belt harness, so she sits next to me in the front...there's room for more!

Think SUN! Think SUN! (It's an old Polish custom to put a statue of The Blessed Mother in your window when you're praying for good weather...IT WORKS EVERYTIME! So, count on me for that!


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie, you really should contact the local newspaper. They could do a story on the playdate and the fact that we are raising money and donating items to the shelter. It's a great "feel good" piece that will promote the shelter.


----------



## Rita

Good idea Laurie. Houston and I are coming from Scranton PA. So if someone needs us to pick them up on the way, just PM me.

I cannot wait. :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, how many people and pups are you up to now? I can't wait hear all about it and see everyone's photos and videos.


----------



## Poornima

Laurief said:


> ok - WHAT CAN WE OFFER YOU!! What would really really "make" you want to come???


That's so sweet, Laurie! Just being with all of you is more than enough. I will be there for the next one!


----------



## Lina

FH and I have decided to keep our car (we were going to sell it) and since Kubrick now does alright in the car if he's strapped into the front seat, we will be driving there. The back seat will be open, so I have some room if anyone needs a ride! Oh and I live in Manhattan.


----------



## mintchip

What a great idea to use the playdates as a fundraiser.........


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie - What time does this shindig start?


----------



## Laurief

Well my plan is to start at 10am - this way people can come then or later, whenever they can. I was hoping to serve lunch around noon and then do the auction toward the end of the playdate. Now... That could be 3pm - 5pm 7pm, 10pm, it all depends on when you guys want to [email protected]!! All are welcome to stay as long as they can - we will reheat stuff for dinner, or order pizza out if anyone wants. Can you all tell that I love to entertain!! Anyone that wants to come, is welcome to come when they can come, and leave when they can... 
We will have drinks, lunch, drinks, dinner, drinks - or anything else you guys want!!
If you think you can or want to stay later, just remember to bring your pups food, cause my dogs are on special food & for the normal dog, it probably sucks!! DO NOT forget your cameras!!! Any little, or older kids, are welcome to hang out inside, with ps2, WI, and whatever game system my kids have (I honestly dont know what they have) I have two xpens so if anyone is brining a younger pup who is not comfortable with the bigger guys can hang in there!!
Menu is italian - & I know for sure I got requests for MOjitos. Will have beer, wine, winecoolers, juice boxes for kids, ice tea, water etc etc. 
Did I forget anything?????? oH YEA 

PLEASE PLEASE REMEMBER TO CHECK THIS WEBSITE AND THREAD THE NIGHT BEFORE AND MORNING OF THE PLAYDATE - JUST IN CASE OF ROTTON WEATHER!! IF SO I WILL PROVIDE A RAINDATE!! 

AND - I WILL PROBABLY POST THIS AGAIN BUT.... Do NOT wash your dog before you come here. If your dog is clean, they will NOT Leave here clean!!! They RLH, roll, chase, sweat in every tree dropping that could be. I dont care that they come dirty - I love them no matter what!!!! And why bathe them before & after (which you will def. have to do)!!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy

Umm ---can some one pick me up on the way? It sounds like a lot of fun. I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

Thanks so, so much for your warm invitation and for planning such a classy playdate! You and your hub are good people! :angel:

*LAURIE FOR PRESIDENT! :cheer2::cheer2:

(That means Gabe would be ...First...GUY...) ound:ound:*


----------



## arlene

Laurie,

I so love the way you think . . . . drinks, something, drinks, something else . . . if we bring sleeping bags can we stay over LOL

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

Arlene, I like the way YOU think - sure bring all the bedding, I got a big house, we can all crash in the family room with the pups all sleeping with us!! This is sounding more and more fun!!


----------



## dotndani

I am so excited to meet everyone!! I just wish that I didn't have that communion party later in the day.
Laurie,
the 1st guest arriving will me be and my family.
I plan on getting there early since we do have to leave early to get ready for the party,but that doesn't mean I can't drink!! Hubby will be designated all day!!!
My girls are sooo excited too!!
Please tell me what to bring.I am not used to going anywhere without anything.But if you say the menu is Italian,I will bring something Italian.
We are also bringing dog things that we don't use right?
SO excited...can't wait till next Sat!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Leeann

Laurief said:


> Arlene, I like the way YOU think - sure bring all the bedding, I got a big house, we can all crash in the family room with the pups all sleeping with us!! This is sounding more and more fun!!


Shoot Laurie if everyone is staying the night maybe I should head on down from the cape for the slumber party.


----------



## dotndani

NO NO No!! No slumber party!! I can't stay!!!LOL!!


----------



## Laurief

Leeann - COME ON DOWN!!! I will say that if we decide to do a slumber party we may have to chip in together and get DH and my kids a room at the local hotel for the night ound:

And NO - dont bring anything but your donation, your family, dogs and lots of money for the auction!!!!

I got the food covered!~!~ 
I am very excited - so everyone better be praying for sun, sun and more sun!!


----------



## lfung5

We are very excited to meet the dogs and peeps that didn't make the last playdate. I plan on coming at 10am too! 

Lina am I picking you up? If so, PM me the time and station again.


----------



## Lina

Hey Linda! Actually I decided to drive down. I have WAY too much stuff to take for the donation and everything plus we've decided to keep our car and Kubrick is much better about riding in it after our trip to California. Thanks SO MUCH for the offer though! :hug:


----------



## lfung5

Lina said:


> Hey Linda! Actually I decided to drive down. I have WAY too much stuff to take for the donation and everything plus we've decided to keep our car and Kubrick is much better about riding in it after our trip to California. Thanks SO MUCH for the offer though! :hug:


Ok. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## ivyagogo

Yesterday the forecast was sunny in the 70s. Today it's rainy in the 60s. Let's hope they change that.


----------



## Laurief

Ivy, I am going to put you in charge of the weather - you report it each day to us!!! eace: Since they are NEVER right, the rain would be good, right??


----------



## Laurief

Ivy - where are you>???? What does our weather look like for Sat so far???
(Also - our bats are out!! yay)


I HAVE A TENTATIVE LIST OF ALL WHO ARE ATTENDING. NOT SURE IF I HAVE EVERYONE OR IF OTHERS HAVE CANCELED. 
I apologize if I left someone off but I wanted to see how acturate my list is. 
Also - anyone bringing things for auction, can you email me lfrangione at patmedia.net and let me know what they are, so I an be sure I have enough room to display them. 

So her is the list of attendees - if there are more, or you are on the list and not comining just let me know. Thanks.
Janet - Frank, Bacci & Bella
Linda - Bella, Freds, Scuds
Carolina - Kubrick
Karen - Brady
Jan D. (are you brining any one with you??) - Havee
Michele & Mom, Shelby & Kodi
Ivy, hubs, and Alec - Gryff
Jon & Sylvia - Luna
Geri - Milo (are you still coming & bringing Bailey ) oh please!!
Denise, Migues, Justin & Dylan - Luckly
Arlene - Javi, Pheobe, Otto
Marueen, Stash - Molly
Dot, Hubby & 2 daughters - Duncan
Carol - Gertie
Kristin & Tony - Carlito & Nico
Diana, Mom, Sophia & Nicholas - Teddy
Kordelia - Henry 
Rita - Houston (Yahoo!!!!)
Alan & girlfriend - expected hav parents 
Patty & Mark - expected hav parents 
Maria V???? Not sure if ever offiially heard from you? 

As you can see, we are gonna have a BIG party!!!! Cant wait!! Some of you who I talk to every day, you dont have to confirm as I know you are coming, the some of you I just wanted to confirm. Thanks!!


----------



## lfung5

Wow Laurie! The weather better hold out. What a long list of Hav lovers. If you need me to do anyting, please let me know. You are gonna have your hands fun.

Did you hire that same cute photographer? LOL


----------



## Laurief

I tried but he was pretty adamant that he didnt want to be there. So I was trying to come up with some really good bribe - how about if you email him? tell him how much you loved the pics he took last time.
darkforces13 at patmedia.net


I even tried to get Matt to do it but he said the $ I offered wasnt enough - what a snob!! And he only said that cause he had just gotten money for his Birthday so he wasnt in "need" of money right now. 

I gotta figure a way to get Brian to stay and do it!! Any suggestions?


----------



## maryvee

hi laurie-- i never officially responded, but billy and i should be there-- we have a 1 year old birthday party later that day, so may be one of the early ones!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Mary, I cannot wait to meet Billy!! And you better tell the birthday family that you might be late, so late in fact that you miss it!! We are very good at pursuading people to stay - ask Karen, last time we tried to take her watch away!!


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> I tried but he was pretty adamant that he didnt want to be there. So I was trying to come up with some really good bribe - how about if you email him? tell him how much you loved the pics he took last time.
> darkforces13 at patmedia.net
> 
> I even tried to get Matt to do it but he said the $ I offered wasnt enough - what a snob!! And he only said that cause he had just gotten money for his Birthday so he wasnt in "need" of money right now.
> 
> I gotta figure a way to get Brian to stay and do it!! Any suggestions?


Invite Tori or tell him there's going to be a bunch of young pretty girls there! Wink wink


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie,

Can you post directions and contact information?


----------



## gelbergirl

Do I need to bring items to raffle off? Or just my ca$h?? to win the raffle???
I'm good to go on Sat., and invited a friend and her hav as well, will advise if she comes .


----------



## Laurief

No no - you dont have to bring auction items. We have lots of items, so please dont feel obligated to bring anything for that. But yes yes yes, bring your $$ - I hope we are able to make enough money to help Candi out some.

Let me know if your friends will be coming. Thanks.


----------



## irnfit

Weather update - well, weather.com says Thurs/Fri rain, and Sat, showers. But, the weather guys said sunny. So, I hope the weather guys are right, or at least mostly right.


----------



## Moko

irnfit said:


> Weather update - well, weather.com says Thurs/Fri rain, and Sat, showers. But, the weather guys said sunny. So, I hope the weather guys are right, or at least mostly right.


*BAH, HUMBUG!!!!! *to the weather guys/girls/people! :brick:

Dot and I have our Blessed Mother statues in our windows! :thumb:

See you on Saturday!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Rita

Hey Laurie. Houston and I are still coming. :whoo: I hope the weather holds out.


----------



## irnfit

Maureen, I don't have a statue, but I have a Virgin Mary bottle filled with water from Lourdes. Think that will work? I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Laurief

I am hoping that it clears out. I like the local guys reports better, rain on Friday but Sat sunny!! I am trying to borrow some tarps from people to put on the back lawn on Friday. If I am able to run the water off of the back area, and it is nice on SAt, we will have no problem. 

AGAIN!! pLEASE DO NOT BATHE YOUR DOGS BEFORE COMING!!! I LOVE THEM ALL, EVEN IF THEY ARE DIRTY AND I PROMISE YOU, THEY WILL GO HOME DIRTY!!! AND YOU WILL FEEL LIKE YOU WASTED YOUR TIME!!!!!!!!! 

ALSO, I DONT SEEM TO HAVE EVERYONE'S PHONE NUMBERS SO PLEASE CHECK HERE SAT MORNING TO BE SURE THERE ISNT A POSTPONEMENT!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Every weather channel says sunny and 65-70. That sounds like a perfect day for a hav playdate.


----------



## Moko

irnfit said:


> Maureen, I don't have a statue, but I have a Virgin Mary bottle filled with water from Lourdes. Think that will work? I'm willing to try anything.


Gotta' tell you...my conviction and belief in Intercessions is based on personal experience! 

All ya' gotta' do is believe!

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## irnfit

I'm a believer!


----------



## Missy

I am praying for good weather for you guys!!! I expect to be thanked with pictures!!!!


----------



## Laurief

:hurt: THE WEATHER MEN AR DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!

:decision: What do I do???? It is a Def. that it will rain on :rain:Friday, and I am trying to get some tarps to put over the areas in the back lawn that gets REALLY wet.l But now they are saying, maybe Sat, maybe not!!!

My biggest concern is that you guys might get upset that the dogs will get pretty dirty. I have set aside tons of towels for cleaning off!! Cooking will start soon!! So lets all keep keep our fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Moko

In our house we have a saying,

*"A MUDDY Molly is a HAPPY Molly*! ound:

I travel EVERYWHERE with a towel and wet wipes for my sweetie Tom-boy! Molly sees mud of ANY kind and she's thinkin',

"Whoa! A day at Great Adventure! COOL, MOM!" :whoo:

All together now: There WILL be SUN! There WILL be SUN!"


----------



## Brady's mom

Are you kidding about the mud? My boy is happiest when dirty!


----------



## Laurief

Just Prepping you all!!! 

Hey - does anyone think they are going to want coffee? If so let me know as it will depend on whether I can use the regular pot, or need the biggie!!


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> Just Prepping you all!!!
> 
> Hey - does anyone think they are going to want coffee? If so let me know as it will depend on whether I can use the regular pot, or need the biggie!!


Well :suspicious:....THAT would depend on the "length" of the Mojitos....ound:


----------



## Laurief

OOOHHH I got regular Mojitos, Mango Mojitos, and promegranate Mojitos!!! 

Keep praying for sun!!!!


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> OOOHHH I got regular Mojitos, Mango Mojitos, and promegranate Mojitos!!!
> 
> Keep praying for sun!!!!


OK...praying for the sun...*AND* for the *MOJITOS! ound:*


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurief said:


> OOOHHH I got regular Mojitos, Mango Mojitos, and promegranate Mojitos!!!


Mmmmmm, sounds good to me, I'll take one of each please!!! A few of these and we won't care how dirty the dogs get, in fact we will be rolling in the mud along with them.ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann

Janet Zee said:


> in fact we will be rolling in the mud along with them.ound:ound:ound:


Now that will be a must see video!! ound:


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I LOVE pomegranate Mojitos! :whoo:

And it does look like the sun will hold out... yay!


----------



## Moko

Leeann said:


> Now that will be a must see video!! ound:


I can see it now:

AVAILABLE ONLY ON TELEVISION: 

HAV PEEPS GO WILD! ound:ound:


----------



## arlene

I can see it now Headlines on ESPN

"Mud Wrestling Mamas take on Furbabies" - stay tuned for details!

Laurie - my daughter Ashley will be coming.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

You guys are too funny - remember the picture of Logan that I posted a while back?? Well "THEIR BAAAACK" on top of the mud, whoo hoo, wait till you see the stuff coming from the trees!! Sorry to all that I picked such a yukky time of the year for this playdate!! Go back in this thread & look at the pics!! It is gonna be one dirty day!!!!


----------



## earfax

I really which I was going:frusty::frusty:
cant wait till your next one


----------



## arlene

Otto went with us to Summit Point this past weekend - figured the baby needed some time alone so Javi and Phoebe stayed home with Ashley. Summit Point and racetracks in general can be pretty dirty places especially when you are only a foot tall - so between the dust, dirt, gravel, oil in the paddock, Otto's cute little white paws are now black . . . I think they will stay that way until after the mudfest.

Looks like Mother's day will be grooming day!

Laurie - I need directions or your address - I can get to the area but I don't remember your street. Can you send them to arlenenovack at optonline.net.

Thanks - Can't wait till Saturday - Mojitos here wecome!

Arlene


----------



## gelbergirl

Are we bringing EX-PENS ?????


----------



## Laurief

Kordelia,
That is a good idea, especially if you are not comfortable with Henry off leash. I can say that so far, all pups that have come have never strayed, they just want to be with the people and the dogs. (Except Shelby -little stinker) But if you could, please do bring your xpen. I have three, and if we have smaller pups we might want to make an area for them - or use them to pen off the really bad areas of the back lawn. 


NOW WITH THAT BEING SAID 

HELP ME!!!!! SHOULD WE BE GOING THRU WITH THIS??? 
IVY THE WEATHER-GIRL - WHATS THE REPORT???


----------



## maryvee

hey laurie-- i just happened to read this after checking the weather (being that i work in a computer store, i have nothing else to do)-- chance of rain tomorrow is 30%


----------



## ivyagogo

Weather.com has a 30 percent of PM showers
NOAA.gov has a 20 percent chance of thunder storms
Accuweather.com has partly sunny with a passing shower

All in all, I think we're good!


----------



## Sissygirl

I wish Sissy and I were coming:wave:

You guys have to promise you don't have too many Mojitos and forget to take pics to share









Hope you all have a great day and rain stays away!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Marie, I wish you and Sissy were coming too. You see I am a sly one, I get my son to take the pics, since he cannot drink. Although he is sassy enough to possibly take too many pics of US drinking Mojitos! HHmmm maybe I better rethink this!!

So are you guys in and willing to take the 30% chance of showers? Problem is that I cant fit 50 people and 30 dirty dogs in my house. 
I say if we wake up and it is pouring in my area, we postpone, but it if it isnt raining, we go for it -- what do you all think?


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
You decide what you are most comfortable with, and we will all go with it! You are wonderful to do this and I don't want you to have to worry. Certainly, we can wait until the morning or whatever you decide.


----------



## Jan D

Laurie I think you have a good plan there. No way should we all be in your house...if it's not looking good by you we'll postpone it. 

On that note--I hope the sun shines brightly, I'm really looking forward to this, as is everyone else I'm sure! Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Laurief

Me too- Almost all the food is made, but I can freeze it for another day if I have to. Do you think that if we pick a rain date, that it will be good luck for the sun tomorrow?? I know Carolina could only come this weekend, but how does the rest of the month look for you guys? 

We just have to start chanting or something - SUN SUN SUN SUN


----------



## mintchip

I hope you have







with all these new cameras I looking forward to the photos!
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## arlene

Laurie,

SUN-SUN-SUN

But in the event that we cancel, you should pick a date that is convenient to you and your family and we will do our best to come. 

Arlene


----------



## Rita

Laurie. We will keep praying for sun!!!!!!!!!! :angel:

I am with you though. If it is raining when you get up and think it will be awful just postpone. I know that we are all thankful for you having this playdate and I am sure that we all understand that you cannot have that many people and pets in your house.

Maybe you should decide on a time you will postpone by. It is a over a 2 hour drive for us and we were planning to get on the road about 9. I am not sure what the timeline is like for others. If you decided to postpone by 8 AM will that help????

I personally cannot wait. I even bought Houston a doggie car seat for the trip. We have lots of food for the shelter too!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

I will post on this thread if I need to postpone between 6-7am., So watch out. Now Rita, if I have to postpone, do you promise you will come to the next one!!! And Jordan too???


----------



## Paige

Laurie, I would so love to be able to go to your playdate. Since I live too far, I will just send the wonderful weather we have been getting your way.

Have a great time everyone, and take alot of pictures.


----------



## Lina

NOOOOOO DON'T POSTPONE!!!!!! :Cry:

Ok, just kidding, if you really have to then do whatever is best, Laurie. I will be looking for your post tomorrow morning. Kubrick and I are REALLY looking forward to coming and everything I've heard about the weather points to a sunny day, so let's hope that's what it'll be!


----------



## Laurief

That is what I am praying for:
Now I want you all to picture this in your minds cause it is a really insane picture. Very funny if you saw me. I made DH go out and buy the biggest tarps he could find., So we put out two 50 foot by 30 foot tarps on the section of the back lawn that gets the wettest! Now all day, so far, I have made 5 trips out to the tarps, with a big push broom, a rain slicker, which really doesnt fit well, and I am pushing gallons of water off into the woods. So far my hair has been "washed" 5x todaY. I swear that if my neighbor saw me out there, he probably would call the local insane asylum!!!!! 

If we must postpone :decision:
how many of you are available to try this next Sat the 17th???

And Paige -YOU know I would so so want you to be here!!


----------



## Rita

Laurief said:


> Now Rita, if I have to postpone, do you promise you will come to the next one!!! And Jordan too???


LOL. I don't think I will have a problem with next Saturday. Jordan may be OK too because his soccer games are usually only on Sundays.

Lets not even think about it though. The sun will be shining!


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, those of us in Northern California will pray for sunshine for you. 
Come May 31st we'll be praying for MILD temps (as opposed to 95 degree temps...)


----------



## yanks0420

Michelle and I could stop by on our way to pick up Guapo from Candi's :whoo:! But we're still hoping for tomorrow to be OK--we do have doggy cupcakes (pupcakes?) made for the event...


----------



## Laurief

Alan, I forgot she was making them? How did they turn out?? Well even if we have the event tomorrow, you can still stop by on your way BACK from getting Guapo - so I can give him a cuddle!!!


----------



## Missy

SUN SUN SUN!!! I am doing a sun dance for y'all. Although may be fun to see those mud wrestling mama's take on their furbabies...ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Laurie, Alan is getting Guapo on 5/17... I think that's what he meant by stopping by with him if you made it next week. 

I actually CAN make the 17th. BUT have you looked at the weather for that date? Rain! LOL Though it's far away and it could change...


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, I am praying that you have a wonderful sunny day!


----------



## dotndani

Laurie,
How is the weather by you? It is raining cats and Havs!! here today.
It's really horrible!
The latest weather forecast for here is calling for clearing later on today and a mix of sun and clouds tomorrow.
I sure hope you don't have to cancel,but if you do,that's OK!
Praying for the sun to come out and dry everything up.
DOt


----------



## Laurief

Dot, I am shocked at how hard it is raining here, but hopefully the tarps will workl./ The pups will be wet and dirty, but if it is just cloudy we should be fine!! Yahoo Lina - I am glad to know that the 17this good for you!
As long as nothing is falling from the sky, I am ready!!

No - he said ON his way to pick up Guapo, I dont want to see Alan and Michele, till Guapo is with them!!! hehe :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Carolina, I thought you had to be out of town in Mid May?? Or was that the end? I think beside Melissa, you are probably the "most travelled " forum member!!


----------



## yanks0420

I'd like to say the pupcakes came out very tasty, but I haven't tried them. But they look great! You'll see...
If the playdate was next week, we would come prior to Guapo pick-up. I wish he could go run and play with all the others and show him off, but he hasn't had all his shots yet.


----------



## joemodeler

Hi Laurie.

Thank you again for throwing this playdate !

We are praying for sun as well.

We have some work being done in our yard tomorrow so we will not be living Long Island until about noon and will arrive without traffic around 2:00pm. ----Darn just found out about this work on Tuesday. We will be up early to check the forum for the status.

The weather.com states that the chance of rain in your area is in the early PM hours. I have a fold up yard canopy I can bring but it has no sides but I can clip a trap to it. Laurie do you want me to bring it ?

Sun, Sun, Sun !!!

Jon, Sylvia & Luna


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I am leaving May 21st (Wednesday) for Romania! :whoo:


----------



## Lina

Alan, it's okay for Guapo to meet dogs if he hasn't had all his shots as long as the dogs he meets are up to date on their shots and healthy. You can put him in an expen too so he won't run around on the grass and he can still meet everyone that way. 

Of course, it's whatever you're comfortable with! 

Oh and as much as I want to meet Guapo on Saturday when you pick him up, I still am hoping for sun tomorrow for a play date!


----------



## dotndani

We might have to CANCEL!
Dh's mom is in the hospital,and it is believed she suffered a stroke.
I'll post when I know more.
Dot


----------



## Lina

Oh Dot I am so so sorry. I hope your MIL is well! :hug:


----------



## dotndani

thanks Lina!
I am currently waiting for dh and my daughter to get home and then we'll all shoot over to the hospital.
I called and they said it looks minor,but they are doing a catscan and MRI to confirm it.
SHe currently can't move her right side.
Please pray for her..


----------



## Lina

Dot I will most definitely keep her and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Leeann

Dot I am so sorry to hear about your MIL, we will also keep her in our thoughts and prayers for all to be alright.


----------



## ivyagogo

I should be able to do a rain date, but I am in charge of the weather and I say it will be just fine.


----------



## maryvee

according to the news ( i just heard it)..it is going to be partly cloudy, but no rain....i'm with ivy and since she is in charge of the weather...what she says goes!!!


----------



## irnfit

I'm open on Saturdays. Next week I might have to make the trip by myself, because Mom might be away. But, if I give DH a heads up, maybe he can rework his schedule.

I just looked at the extended forecast and it says possible showers in the *evening* for your area.

Dot I hope your MIL is OK.


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, I'm praying and hoping for good weather for tomorrow so you'll all have a great time.

Just wish Maryland was a bit closer to New Jersey and I'd be joining you all.

Hav fun!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Dot, I am so sorry to hear that!! Please let us know how she is doing.

Ivy, I am counting on you - its going to be nice!!!!!!


----------



## Moko

ivyagogo said:


> Weather.com has a 30 percent of PM showers
> NOAA.gov has a 20 percent chance of thunder storms
> Accuweather.com has partly sunny with a passing shower
> 
> All in all, I think we're good!


I like Ivy's forecast...


----------



## Moko

Lina said:


> NOOOOOO DON'T POSTPONE!!!!!! :Cry:
> 
> Ok, just kidding, if you really have to then do whatever is best, Laurie. I will be looking for your post tomorrow morning. Kubrick and I are REALLY looking forward to coming and everything I've heard about the weather points to a sunny day, so let's hope that's what it'll be!


Now I like Lina's forecast the best! ound:


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> Alan, I forgot she was making them? How did they turn out?? Well even if we have the event tomorrow, you can still stop by on your way BACK from getting Guapo - so I can give him a cuddle!!!


HEY! But then you're gonna' drink all the Mojitos!! :suspicious:


----------



## Moko

maryvee said:


> according to the news ( i just heard it)..it is going to be partly cloudy, but no rain....i'm with ivy and since she is in charge of the weather...what she says goes!!!


This forecast is good, too! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl

The rain today in the area is really ridiculous - how much longer can it keep up?

Yes, Henry went to the groomer yesterday, he really really needed his paw pads cleaned up etc.
I can always bath him!


----------



## Laurief

well so far we are on, and yes you WILL need to give him a bath for sure!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Me&2Girls

Have a wonderful time everyone - I'm so jealous! We'll want to see lots of pictures and good quotes after the Mojitos kick in. LOL


----------



## ivyagogo

The rain really missed us. It rained all day, but just a light rain. It was supposed to be torrential.


----------



## Laurief

Thats cause we got it here Ivy!!! But it looks like it finally has slowed and almost stopped!!! 

DONT FORGET ALL, PLEASE CHECK THIS THREAD TOMORROW AM AS TO WHETHER WE ARE ON OR OFF. THANKS.


----------



## arlene

I will be checking bright and early. I'm so excited that I don't think I will sleep tonight . . . 

I just heard from Denise and I can't wait to see Lucky! 

SUN - SUN - SUN Yeah!

And did I forget to mention Mojitos!

Laurie - give me a shout if you need anything.

I have several expens that I am going to bring. I know we gated your deck last time but it looks like the turnout will be greater than last time so I will put the expens in the trunk just in case.

What is in a Mojito anyway . . . Rum . . . should I bring extra rum?

Laurie - you are really super for hosting this mudfest . . . just give me a shout if you need me to bring anything. I'm sending you a PM with my cell number.

Arlene


----------



## maryvee

a mojto is made with rum, sugar, lime, carbonated water and mint-- i only know this from wikipedia


----------



## Moko

maryvee said:


> a mojto is made with rum, sugar, lime, carbonated water and mint-- i only know this from wikipedia


THAT'S MY GIRL!! :whoo:ound:

Arlene--I'm so looking forward to meeting you! If it weren't for you and Laurie, I wouldn't have known about The Forum! You guys were great sleuths!


----------



## Laurief

*WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It is 6am, not raining and hopes for clearing until later today. I say that we go for it!! If it Starts to rain later, we can just cut it shorter.

If anyone has the metal xpens that can be hooked to antoher, please bring then - we are going to try and gate off the really bad spots on the backlawn that would at this point be considered a pool - a very muddy pool,

I am off to start cooking and setting up inside. BRING TOWELS!! WEAR JUNKY CLOTHES!! BRING TSHIRTS OR CLOTHES FOR THE DOGS IF THEY GET COLD!!

CANNOT WAIT TO SEE AL OF YOU!!!

lAURIE


----------



## Moko

See you in a little while! Yay...


----------



## Leeann

Wahooo that means we get pictures & videos!!!

Hope you all have a great time, wish we could be with you.


----------



## Rita

:whoo::whoo::whoo: According to Laurie, WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds great. If you need anything else let me know.

Cannot wait. Everyone have a safe trip and see you there.


----------



## ivyagogo

I just came home from running and it's beautiful here. I hope it's just as lovely at your place, Laurie!


----------



## Denise

Hey Laurie,

Yay we are on eace: I will see you later I should be there around 2:00 PM.


----------



## Laurief

There is no sun here at all yet, but no rain. Just an FYI, we are planning on closing the auction at 2pm as there are some that need to leave around 3.

So if you want to do the auction, you need to give yourself time to check out the "goods" 

Lets pray that even though it is wet and chilly, its not raining 

BRING YOUR XPENS - WE ARE TRYING TO GATE OFF THE BAD LAWN AREAS!!


----------



## ivyagogo

I should be there around 11:30-12:00. I can't wait! I hope Gryff doesn't mope in a corner all day. I think he's coming around with other dogs and he should be fine. He had a blast with Henry.


----------



## maryvee

looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## Laurief

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

If any of you have not left yet, and are checking the site. just wanted to catch you to tell you that you DONT need your xpens. DH ran out and got fencing & fenced off all the really bad areas. Thanks.
L


----------



## Missy

Leeann said:


> Wahooo that means we get pictures & videos!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great time, wish we could be with you.


I 2nd that Wahoo!!!!.... I can't wait. And Laurie, be sure to takes picts of your food and drink spread too so we can copy you on 31st!!!


----------



## irnfit

Well, right now the sun is shining in Lynbrook, LI. The car is packed, the dogs are fed and are playing. So, I am ready and will be leaving very soon. Can't wait to see you all. Now just have to pray for no traffic.


----------



## arlene

Yeah - See you around noon!

Arlene


----------



## dboudreau

Hav a great day! Lots of pictures and videos please. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Leslie

Laurie~ You are beyond belief to be hosting such a wonderful gathering. What a sweetheart! I know y'all will "hav" a great time. The rest of us will be eagerly awaiting pix and videos!

SUN-SUN-SUN! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Have a wonderful time all of you. We will be eagerly awaiting photos.


----------



## Missy

Yeah the sun dances we were all doing worked!!!! SUN SUN SUN.


----------



## ama0722

Have a great time today and there is no such thing as too many photos or videos!

Drive safe and have lots of fun!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Hope everyone has fun today at the playdate! Please take lots of pics for us!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Laurie! It was so great to meet so many new people and pups. Laurie was amazing again and the weather held out. Special thanks for everyone donating to the shelter and the auction items. I love my blanket and place mat! I was having so much fun I forgot to take pictures. Here's all I have!


----------



## lfung5

more:


----------



## ivyagogo

Hey, you actually got one of Gryff while he wasn't hiding under the deck or in the bushes. It looks like he enjoyed himself! Now that we are home and he is all clean, he is running around like a complete maniac.

Thanks so much for hosting this Laurie. At least I had a great time! Alec and his friend had a wonderful time too. I am hopeful that Gryff will open up more at the next playdate. Silly dog.

I didn't take pictures at all, but here is Gryff and his twin, Brady.


----------



## Moko

Thanks, thanks, THANKS, Laurie and Gabe for your generous hospitality, all the fun, and for raising donations for very good causes! 

And to all: It was SO great to meet all of you, though as I said, it would have been helpful to pin pictures of our dogs on US so we could match which people they go with! ound:

THIRTY HAVS, all in one PLACE at one TIME: it was HAV HEAVEN!

Laurie and Gabe...you're wonderful!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - looks like everyone had such a good time. Good looking people and Havs! Can't wait to hear the "real" stories once ya all sober up!


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm so glad the weather held for you. It looks like another successful playdate. What fun. I love seeing the photos but I honestly have no idea who is who. 
Ivy, not to worry, Gryff might have more fun next time Thirty Havs can be kind of intimidating if he doesn't do play dates often. Heck, Sedona doesn't like them if there are more than four dogs and she's been to a lot of play dates. Goofy girl.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, you guys are good, posting so soon. Mine will have to wait until tomorrow.

Laurie and Gabe you are wonderful for having all of us. It turned out to be a perfect day. The auction was fun and I hope successful. Did you see the table with the donations on it? How high did that pile go?

It was so great seeing everyone and their dogs. They got along so well and it was fun to see them just be dogs, wet and dirty. Mine have been passed out since we got home. They got up once to go out and came right back in and went to sleep. I'll post more tomorrow with the pics and some videos.


----------



## Laurief

*THANK YOU ALL!!*

Thanks to all of you for making this playdate such a great time!! Despite the muddy soggy rain, and the visit from the firemen, all seemed to go well. I hope that all you mothers get a nice quiet day tomorrow, and your pups are good to you - for being so good to them.

WE just finished cleaning up and I am getting ready to go lay down, but did check my camera for my pics. I have lots of great shots, that I will work on saving and posting tomorrow!

But... I wanted to post a picture of one thing --- your generosity!! Take a look at what we were able to collect for the shelter! You guys Rock!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Looks like a great time so far and wow you guys sure were generous and there are going to be some dogs that are very grateful for your playdate!

Amanda (who can't wait to see more pics!)


----------



## earfax

Looks like the party was a hit sorry I missed it. I cant wait to see more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arlene

Thanks Laurie & Gabe -

It was a wonderful time and in spite of the rain yesterday it really wasn't very muddy at all. I did a quick bruch when we got home and the kids are fairly presentable. They really had a good time. I was really happy that Otto was pretty adventurous. He is usually very clingy but he ran with the big dogs today. I still can't believe he lifted his leg for the first time . . . going to try to nip that in the bud. 

Kubrick gets the dirty dog award . . . Lina will be picking debris out of his coat for hours . . . that boy certainly knows how to play hard . . . and he listens well too!

It was really great seeing everyone. I am disappointed that I didn't get to see Lucky . . . please don't tell me they arrived after we left.

I can't wait to test out the grooming apron tomorrow that I won at the auction.

What a great day!

Arlene


----------



## mckennasedona

The visit from the firemen?????

What a great stack of donations. There will be a lot of happy folks at the shelter.


----------



## gelbergirl

Thank you so much Laurie and Gabe. This was a wonderful hav picnic. Henry is exhausted from running and playing, doing meet & greets, and following me around!

Thanks again for giving our dogs an opportunity for a playdate and their humans the opportunity to make donations and auction bids. It was truly a special day for me and Henry.

Oh, and Henry got to see Gryff again.
And I got to hold sweet GiGi and meet all sorts of nice people & kids!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, Susan, that's what I'm thinking! Firemen??! :suspicious: Now if you had said there'd be firemen there, heck, I would have made the long trek south to the play date too!! :whoo:

What great photos so far! It's wonderful that you got so many donated items for the shelter. Way to go gang!!! 

LOVE the pic of the twins - Gryff and Brady! Too cute! 

Debbie, I'm with you....... feeling jealous here too!


----------



## brugmansia

Thank you very much Laurie and Gabe for having this wonderful get-together. It was great meeting everyone. We just made it home, after going the wrong way a couple of times, and then stopping at Lowes - but we're home now. We had a great time! And Luna, too!

We have an overtired pup who's ready for bed. She'll be sleeping well tonight.


----------



## Moko

brugmansia said:


> We have an overtired pup who's ready for bed. She'll be sleeping well tonight.


AMEN to THAT! All of us Hav People, too!


----------



## michi715

Even though we haven't yet picked up Guapo, we had an amazing time today! Everyone was very warm and welcoming we can't wait for Guapo to meet all of you and your Havs! Thanks again to Laurie for putting it all together.
Michelle & Alan


----------



## Lina

First off, THANK YOU so much to Laurie and Gabe for throwing this wonderful play date! It was so great meeting all the dogs and their owners! Kubrick had so so so much fun running around and playing with all the dogs. I don't think I saw him sit/lay down for more than 10 seconds straight! He really was playing nonstop. He got SO dirty, too! Do you all think it's a good thing that we're starting agility in a month? LOL.

As for the fireman things, I'll let Laurie explain but I'll just say that when I arrived there was a fire truck and a bunch of firemen walking around the place. It freaked me out, LOL. I will say that no one was hurt or anything in case any of you are worried.

So I took a bunch of pictures at the play date, of which I loaded 43 or so on Flickr. I will put around 20 here, but if you want to see the rest, just go to my Flickr page and look through my photostream or just click on the Havanese Playdates photo set located on the upper right hand corner of the page.

http://flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover

Also, I am so sorry that I didn't get a picture of every pup there. Some of them wouldn't stop to look at me and some I got action shots that were just not that great. I hope you can all forgive me and I'll definitely try to get everyone at the next play date!

Kubrick chases Logan


Billy


Dirty, filthy Kubrick


Smiling Houston


Brady


Shelby with Kubrick in Hot Pursuit


Kodi flies


Kubrick chases Teddy


Freddy


Lily


----------



## Lina

Superdog Pawpins


Pawpins and Lexi


Lito, his hair blowing in the wind!


Henry


Lito also wants cake


Kodi


Scudder


Duncan


Sweet Gigi


----------



## ama0722

Great photos Lina- looks like Kubrick had a blast

and Laurie- wow you have a great yard- right in the woods!


----------



## ivyagogo

Nice pictures Lina. Gryff was there everybody, honestly he was! Silly dog. He hid under the porch, behind a planter, under the bushes...all day.


----------



## pjewel

Wonderful, wonderful pictures of a beautiful group of fur babies. Lina you got some really special shots. Wish I could have been there but as it turned out I had to work. Under current market conditions here when work is there, you do it.

I want to see more . . . and more.


----------



## Laurief

Good morning all - YES Gryff was there, and he I have some great shots that I will post later on. 

Oh = about the firemen - let's just say that it is never ever a dull moment at my house.... Some Eggplant parm must have spilled in the oven, and there was a major smoke issue in the house, which my smoke alarm picked up. and My alarm company called, but got no answser. This all happened while we were all outside playing with DOGS!! So, when the arlarm company could not get us, they sent the fire dept. , with which comes the police & ambulance!!!!! They were very nice about it, and and put a special fan in my house to suck the smoke out, and then went on their merry way!! No harm to anyone or anything - except the bottom of my oven!! 

Arlene - yes I am sorry to say that Denise did come with Lucky after you left, I will post pics later. 

Happy Mothers Day to all!!

ps - Thank you so much Kristi - for bringing Gigi back to visit for the Day. She seemed very happy to see us, which made me feel good.

And I will offer an open apology to all, as I usually like to spend lots of time with my guests & I am sorry if I was unable to give you all the attention that I wanted to - between the food, auction, and of course the Dogs, it was hard to get to all the people!!.


----------



## ginny

The photos are great! So fun to see these guys playing with each other. 

The firemen at the house thing sounds like something that would happen here. Glad that nothing too serious happened. The dogs must have really been excited with the additional action and sirens.


----------



## Diana

We had such a great time, Laurie and Gabe were the ultimate hosts! We greatly appreciate everything you did!

Teddy certainly had a wonderful time, we saw a new side of him-crazy, filthy, wild boy!! He certainly held his own with the big boys! Of course, he was the only one to hop the fence twice and then looked confused as to how he got there. Oh, and he also stole someones fork, which Alan kindly got him to drop! 
My mom, who came with us, was *horrified* at how filthy Teddy was when he ran past her and wanted to know why the other dogs weren't as dirty. She couldn't get over it! Ahh that's my sweet boy! (and she didn't see Kubrick until he dried out!:biggrin1

Thank you Laurie and Gabe!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## irnfit

Lina, terrific pictures. What a great day we had. I can't say thank you enough to Laurie and Gabe. They did so much more than just host a playdate. Besides the auction and donations, they went out and put up fencing to keep the dogs and us a little drier and cleaner. The lunch was great. And Laurie - sopping up water with sheets. Did anyone get pics of that?

I got the dogs up this morning. They went out, came back in and Shelby passed out on the couch. Kodi laid in my lap and went to sleep.


----------



## shorthairhavmom

I'm so glad you all had such a great day!!! Love seeing the pics! I could cry that I missed it.


----------



## dotndani

Lina,great shots!!
Laurie and Gabe,a great big shout out to you guys for having this party.
You guys are the best!It was great!DH kept on talking about getting another the whole way home,LOL!!Who knows maybe next year!!!
and he wants another boy and he wants to name him Hinz!! My sick sick hubby!!!and all he had was a beer!!
Laurie,next time we really are staying over so that we can really have some fun!!!
It was wonderful meeting everyone,but unfortunately I couldn't remember everyone, but thank goodness my daughter Danielle had all names down after a little while.
Again,it was a great playdate,Laurie thanks so much for you hospitality!!!
Dot


----------



## ivyagogo

Danielle was too cute. She knew every dog there. She was like the doggy social coordinator.


----------



## irnfit

She was really cute. She quickly corrected her dad when he got Kodi and Shelby mixed up.


----------



## Julie

WOW! What a GREAT playdate you had! Thanks for posting the pictures!!! I'm looking forward to more! :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom

Sorry I didn't post sooner, but Brady and I both crashed once we got home last night. I think Brady and Teddy came in second to Kubrick for dirty dogs. Let's just say a bath will be necessary today. Brady and I had such a great time. Everyone is so great, including havs and children. What a wonderful group. And I just can't say enough wonderful things about Laurie and Gabe and how wonderful they both are. Thanks so much Laurie and Gabe. You are the best!!

I was only able to get a few pictures. I will try to post them shortly.


----------



## Laurief

Well it is real easy to be a host to such great guests, two and four legged.

I wanted to let you all know on the forum, how generous our East Coasters are. 
From the Auction we mad $327 for Candi

and We collected a total of 123 lbs of dry food, and 257 cans of wet food, beds, leashes, towels, bleach, clothing, treats, papertowels, shampoo and tons of toys for the shelter !! We should all be so proud that we are able to help them!! Brian and I will work on delivering it to them this week!!

Thanks to all.
And I will work on pictures today.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, that's great news Laurie. It was such a good idea to make the playdate so much more by the auction and donations! 
Lina, you take some wonderful pictures. 
I want to add how grateful I am for this forum and for the wonderful people I've met through it.
Happy mothers day guys!


----------



## ivyagogo

Sniff. Linda, you are too right. I love you guys!


----------



## dotndani

HI it's Danielle.REMEMBER Dot's daughter.The playdate was sooooo much fun.
Since my mom is thinking about another dog give me some names.Once again thank you
Laurie.All of the dogs were so cute. eace:
Thanks for everything
Danielle


----------



## Laurief

Danielle, you are very welcome. You are a very nice young lady and I was happy to have you come to our playdate. Make sure you convince Mom and Dad to come to the next one I have OK??

Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I have to tell you that Lily looked so cute in her new haircut. She even followed me around a few times yesterday.


----------



## lfung5

dotndani said:


> HI it's Danielle.REMEMBER Dot's daughter.The playdate was sooooo much fun.
> Since my mom is thinking about another dog give me some names.Once again thank you
> Laurie.All of the dogs were so cute. eace:
> Thanks for everything
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,
It was great meeting you. I know all my dogs loved you. Hope you can talk your mom into coming to my house for a playdate this summer!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Posh and I are green with envy! Looks like a fabulous time. Keep those pictures coming folks, they are terrific.


----------



## Missy

WOW-- What a great bash!!! Lina, great photos-- this was literally the who's who of Havanese!!! Everyone looks so beautiful and Happy. And Yes me and the boys are also green with envy!!

I hope you are having a nice relaxing Mother's Day Laurie!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are the few pictures I took.


----------



## dotndani

Linda thanks for the response.When you get a chance write some names.Oh my i forgot to write about your dogs.How is Bella,Scuter,and is Freddie still shy?I can't wait to see you again.Trust me we will be coming to your playdate
even if my mom and dad don't want to.I just can't wait to see Scuter.does he
miss me?Well i miss everyone especially you Linda.Meeting you was great.
See ya 
Danielle:cheer2:


----------



## dotndani

Laurie you r very nice.Lily,Lexi,and Logan are soooooooooooooooooooo cute.I hope you have another playdate.
Danielle


----------



## pjewel

Who *is* that gorgeous little girl in the photos?


----------



## Laurief

I have some great pictures, I will post a few now, and some later.
The first two are to prove that Gryff was here, but he was on a "secret mission" so he was laying low!!
And Henry is one of the most beautiful Havs I have ever seen!!
And then Houston came, and watched, but he ended up being the cleanest (except for the puppies that were carried all day!)

Sorry - they are a little out of order, I needed to resize a few.


----------



## Julie

How neat! Laurie:grouphug: Kudos to you for hosting a great playdate,raising money and collecting items for the animal shelter.:grouphug:

You are AWESOME!:angel:


----------



## Laurief

Here is one of my favorites of the day - of Duncan 

and a few more


----------



## maryam187

Thanks for the photos guys! Lina, I loved that you wrote who's who, that helped a lot!


----------



## dotndani

oh I want that pic of Duncan!! My little boy looks so cute!!
He actually behaved himself very well.What a proud mommy I am,LOL!!!


----------



## Jan D

Thanks Laurie and Gabe. You both went way beyond...we all had a great time! Great food, people, weather and havs!

Havee was asleep before we got to 206! When we got home, the first thing I did before letting him crash was to give him a bath

As he dried, all those fussy things from the trees dropped from his hair. THANK GOODNESS!

Have a great Mother's Day all, and thanks again for great memories Laurie and Gabe!


----------



## Denise

Laurie & Gabe,

I would like to say thank you for a wonderful time hubby and the kids had a great time so did Lucky. I'm sorry I missed most of you especially Arlene, Lucky was looking forward playing with Otto and seeing Phoebe & Javi. I will post my pictures a little later.

Have a Happy Mothers Day!

Denise


----------



## ivyagogo

Ah, there is Gryff in action hiding under the deck and in the bushes. You should have seen him with Brady one on one. They were having a great time. I think Gryff is a bit timid in a crowd, but he is fine in a smaller setting. He had a blast with Henry last week too.


----------



## Laurief

I just finished resizing all my pictures - approx 300!! I will post some more, but if anyone can tell me how (LINA) you are able to label, or write on top of the pictures let me know. 
These are in no specific order!!


----------



## Laurief

Some more:


----------



## Laurief

I will give you more, but yell "uncle" when you have had enough!


----------



## gelbergirl

More! More!
(Henry's STILL exhausted! I wonder if Kubrick's recovered??)


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures, Carolina, Laurie! I am so glad that the weather held up for your great day! All the furbabies and their hu-families look wonderful.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, instead of attaching the picture to the post, I actually link to the image that I uploaded onto Flickr so the image is embedded into the post. For this to work, you need to have your pictures uploaded onto a website.

Suzy, Kubrick is 100% recovered. He is running around and looking for things/people to play with. Even Spencer was asking if he should have this much energy after all that hard play yesterday, LOL. He really is a ball of energy. I think we're going to take him on a long walk soon.


----------



## maryvee

ohmy-- you actually got a pic of billy when he was NOT being anti social or cranky! i am shocked!


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Great photos!:clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Billy did great - he was just a little nervous when Mommy was gone!!!
Thanks Lina, I dont have a website so I will stick to what I do!!
Here are some more:


----------



## maryam187

Love all the pics!
Michele, Kodi's coat looks GORGEOUS, can't believe how much color he got back :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Kordelia, I was so glad you guys could make it, Henry seemed to have a really good time!! My guys have been out like lights, and I include DH in that genericd "guys" statement. We are both exhausted today! But it was so worth it!


----------



## dotndani

Duncan is so cute in his pictures.All though he wasn't clean.Linda's Bella was really clean.
Dog names r so hard to think of.I'll write some and tell me what you think of them.Jazzie,
Haden, George,Modie, Charlie,and Alex.:whoo:
Danielle


----------



## ivyagogo

That's because Bella was being carried around all day! Gryff was a mess considering he didn't run around at all. He spent all day in the wet mulch and under the deck. He was filthy when we got home.


----------



## Laurief

ARLENE, I know you missed Lucky so I thought I would attach a picture of him. And lots missed Luna as well, she is a doll as well!!! 

I have lots more pictures but I dont want to bother anyone, so if you have have a specific pup you want to see, let me know.


----------



## maryvee

it's not a bother-- you got fantastic shots!


----------



## ivyagogo

Do you have the one you took of Gryff moping in the flower garden over by the fence?


----------



## Cheryl

These are great shots. Please keep posting. I am really enjoying them.


----------



## Laurief

Here you go:


----------



## arlene

Keep posting pics Laurie . . . I'd love to see all of them.


----------



## earfax

everyone awsome pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

This is so great__ I feel like I was there. keep the pictures coming!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

PATHETIC! Thanks for sending it.


----------



## Moko

Cheryl said:


> These are great shots. Please keep posting. I am really enjoying them.


DITTO! :whoo:

Laurie--these pictures are GREAT! Thank you!


----------



## Laurief

Awww - come on - he was just scared!!!! Poor boy!


----------



## Laurief

Here are a few more

Towards the end of the day I was trying to get closeups of all the pups, if they cooperated!


----------



## ama0722

Oh I love all the photos!!! My vote: I say take your time and share them all. It is great trying to recognize the dogs and Lina-thanks for posting names, it helped!


----------



## Laurief

Not too many more, I promise:


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, please post as many pics as you can, I personally love seeing them! Is the last pic in post #388 and 2nd pic in post #389 Kristin's Nico? My he looks like Pablo...


----------



## Lina

Maryam, yup that's Nico! I tried to get a pic of him but he refused to look at me, LOL.


----------



## Laurief

I am just about done!! - this is the last of them.


----------



## Rita

:biggrin1:Laurie and Gabe. Thank you so much for a great time. It was wonderful. Great food and great people. It was so nice to meet the people behind the posts.

Great pictures all. I do apologize that Houston was a snob. LOL. Actually he is a sissy boy. Doesn't like to get dirty. LOL He did sleep all the 2.5 hours home. LOL

Lina. I love Kubrick but I am so happy he is your dog. LOL. I am too old to keep up with him. He just went non-stop. He will be great at agility.

Nice meeting everyone. Hope everyone has a wonderful Mother's Day.

P.S. It was great to see Gigi. It seems like it was meant to be for her to go to that home. They always wanted her. :angel: I know it was hard for you Laurie, but after seeing her new family together, you can tell it was a great fit. It just made me :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

I love the pictures...I wish I had names...I think I can tell which one is Houston.


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

I LOVE the pictures of the pups in the gardens...obviously, most of them took the time to smell the flowers...and then PEE on them! ound:ound:

Molly seemed to think she had to be the "class mother", watching from behind my legs, and checking things out from a bit of a distance! Being with so many, many pups just seemed to overwhelm her! I'm not sure she knew just what to make of all of it! :suspicious:

I wish my camera hadn't croaked when Molly decided to curl up and fall asleep on one of the chairs that was pushed under a table...but I think she took notes and will be ready to RLH next time!

It was really fun!


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, great photos. Actually, they are all great. Look at Kubrick. Oh my.....he really got dirty! Sometimes ya just gotta be a dog and get dirty! Thank you so much everyone for sharing the photos. It's so much fun to see them.


----------



## gelbergirl

Well, Henry and I are really enjoying these terrific photos. 

I wanted to mention too how much Henry enjoyed the 'pupcakes'. Soon-to-be hav parents of Guapo made them for the dogs. Everything I picked one up, i ended up with quite the crowd of dogs around me! hope that didn't break anyone's special diet!

I'm going to have to look up the recipe - applesauce, peanut-butter, carrots?


----------



## Rita

OK Lynn. You are calling me out. LOL. There are a few Sables there and sometimes in passing I was even thinking it was my dog. LOL

There is a picture of me in a yellow sweatshirt with Houston standing on my knees. LOL

Who took that shot anyway? LOL I thought the agreement was only face up. LOL

We had a lot of fun. Houston was great meeting the dogs but wouldn't play. LOL He kept going to Laurie's sidewalk. He could get the award for the cleanest dog there. LOL. I cannot believe we drove almost 2.5 hours for him to stand next to me. LOL What a mamma's boy.

P.S. In Houston's pics, he has a red heart shape tag on his colar.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh wow!!! I think I need to relocate to the east coast so I can come play with all the havs!! I enjoyed seeing your pix and hearing about your fun!


----------



## Moko

Rita said:


> LOL I thought the agreement was only face up. LOL
> 
> Yeh...I asked for the Young-and-Skinny lens! ound:


----------



## Lynn

isshinryu_mom said:


> Oh wow!!! I think I need to relocate to the east coast so I can come play with all the havs!! I enjoyed seeing your pix and hearing about your fun!


Me toooo...it looks like a really fun time!


----------



## Lynn

Rita said:


> OK Lynn. You are calling me out. LOL. There are a few Sables there and sometimes in passing I was even thinking it was my dog. LOL
> 
> There is a picture of me in a yellow sweatshirt with Houston standing on my knees. LOL
> 
> Rita,
> I am so glad there is finally a picture of you....:whoo::whoo::whoo: so I go now put a face on you, even though you look just like what I thought you looked like...if that makes any since.
> 
> And Houston is just way too cute...what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Sissygirl

I LOVE LOVE seeing all the pics!!! Looks like everyone had a great time.

MORE MORE!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michi715

I wish I could take all the credit for the pupcakes, but I found the recipe posted here on the forum as a birthday cake. The only thing I did was replace the vegetable oil with unsweeted natural applesauce to make them lower in fat. If you have any problems locating the recipe, let me know I can post it again.


----------



## irnfit

Just a couple of pics


----------



## irnfit

More....


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh this is so wonderful - almost like being there. It sounds like everyone had such a great time and you should be very proud of yourselves for the money you raised. Such big hearts all of you.


----------



## gelbergirl

I can't enough of how cute and sweet Gigi is . . . such a little lady, so calm.
Did most people get lucky enough to hold her as I did?

(that's not me holding her, but let's all adore her, again):


----------



## irnfit

I tried my best to get videos of these guys, but theu were so darn fast, it was almost impossible. But here's one...


----------



## Moko

Gigi is a snuggle-muffin!

I LOVE it when a pup just snuggles in on you...and then gives gentle kisses besides!

What a sweetie-pie she is!


----------



## Moko

*And Michelle...*

YOU ARE GOOD! The fact that you got a video that isn't actually a series of blurs from all the RLHs is amazing!

In the background I can see my Molly standing up by the car looking for my daughter who had to leave...Molly and Billy both tried to plan an escape to go find her!

Thanks again...it was really nice to meet you!


----------



## ivyagogo

what a wonderful picture of Kristen with Gigi. That's a keeper!


----------



## Leeann

Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks everyone for sharing all the pictures & video, they have put a well needed smile on my face all weekend.


----------



## KristinFusco

It was so amazing to meet all of you in person! And for those I met at Westminster, it was wonderful to see you all again and to meet your furbabies! Lito and Nico had the best time ever, they passed out from 6:00 on till the next morning. Then I dragged them to an all day barbecue yesterday, they are so exhausted. It was funny, when I washed the boys, it wasn't dirt that came off, it was pollen! The tub water was yellow instead of brown, I think it was all of those "pollen sticks" that Nico accrues on his coat.

Laurie, I know we spoke privately, but you are such an angel for allowing us all into your home and for organizing such a great charity event. You are one in a million, that's for sure. 

Thanks for posting all of these great pictures everyone!


----------



## yanks0420

Laurie-

Again--thanks so much for cooking/buying all the food/drinks and cleaning up after us. You/Gabe really put yourselves out for us and all the dogs. Very happy we were able to put such a sizeable donation to the shelter and were able to raise $$ for Candi.

thanks to everyone who let michelle/I (alan) play with your dogs.
we'll post the pics we took of the playdate tonigh.

Anyone interested in puppies: Candi has updated her website to show the 2 remaining male 8 week olds that are left from Guapo's litter born 3/18/08. Here is the link:
http://www.fairelandhavanese.com/ISABELLALITTERTWO.html


----------



## ivyagogo

Oooh, they are so cute. I wonder if my husband would kill me if I got a puppy. Hmm. Probably.


----------



## Moko

*Michelle and Alan*

It was really nice meeting you at the playdate!

Gotta' tell ya', though...I CAN'T stop thinking about our own "anticipation wait" before Molly came home to us, so I KNOW you're about ready to jump out of your skin!

It's SO obvious that you're going to be good Hav parents...I wish there were a way to make the time (now) go faster so you can bring your sweetie home, 'cause I can't STAND thinking of how you're YEARNING!

You will love EVERY minute, even the "Oh, no! He's sitting by the door AGAIN?" moments. You won't believe how your heart can just keep expanding with love for your pup! 

Can't wait to see the pictures...and remember: for the first few weeks, just sleep in your sweatsuit in case you need to get out FAST!


----------



## Laurief

Maureen, that is just so true, Alan & Michele obviously are anxious for Guapo and will be wonderful Hav parents - if fact, not embarrass you Alan, he said, "Oh I cant wait to get my hands all over those Havs" before the playdate!! Well he got 28 (that was the total# of dogs) to playwith. I think Guapo will be very very loved. 
I wanted to attach one more picture that I took of Gigi that is much better than the other, as she tends to squint her eyes whenyou take a picture. 

And by the way to all you generous people: We made $327 for Candi at the auction which I am sending to her this week.


----------



## yanks0420

Well, we're definitely ready. Thanks to Lina, we now have a nice size pen for Guapo when he is home alone...and a nice sleeping pillow thanks to the auction!
We did our final puppy proofing and shopping this past wknd and...wait...is it saturday yet? No?? Grrr...! :frusty:
It was such a blast playing with everyone else's pups--it definitely was a good tide-over (and we didn't have a filthy Hav when we got home).
I think we'll be posting and looking up a lot in the Puppy Forum area.
I'd post a pic of the pen, but it looks empty without a doggy in it.


----------



## Laurief

I got three little quick videos on Sat. here is one of them.





Is she just not a doll??


----------



## Laurief

trying to post more


----------



## Laurief

hope this isnt a repeat


----------



## Laurief

last one I think


----------



## Julie

Those are great Laurie! It looked like it was so much fun!


----------



## marjrc

Lina, what fantastic photos you have!!! Thank you so much for sharing so we can feel like we were there too.

All the pics coming in from this w/e's playdate are fantastic! I love seeing all the forum Havs and though I'd love to see more members' faces, we can see some of them. Should have had a couple of group shots taken! Maybe next time.....  Laurie and Gabe, I wasn't there, but I know just how you went out of your way to make sure this was a great day. No wonder you're still tired! You have such a huge yard. Omg, you'd die if you saw my tiny one! Dont' think I could have any Hav playdate HERE ! lol

I am so happy to see Gigigirl again. What a sweet face. 

Who is Pawpins ?? Is that a shaved down Hav? She/he is really cute and fast! 

Lina's photo "Shelby with Kubrick in hot pursuit" Oh my! Did you see the look on Shelby??! Too funny! She is having a blast and totally into the chase. Love it! :biggrin1: Then there's one where the tables are turned and they both have that wild eye look. ound:

Great shot of Houston! He's beautiful, Rita. 
Lina, I don't know know how you managed to get Kubrick clean after that, but kudos to you! 
Love the pics of Duncan. Great photo, Laurie! And Billy.... very, very handsome! 

O.k...... I'm off to have a look at the videos posted here. Thank you ALL for sharing!!!!! Congrats on collecting the money and all those items too. What a great job, Laurie! I don't know how you managed to do everything.


----------



## irnfit

Did anyone get a picture of the auction table?


----------



## marjrc

Fun videos!! How nice to see the Havs in action and to hear some of you in the background. Too bad we don't see more of ya though! Little Bella is just too sweet for words.


----------



## irnfit

Marj, that little Bella was just too cute. All the pups were cute, but she was the baby in the group, and the pinl flower in her hair. Well, she is precious.


----------



## Lina

I didn't get a picture of the auction table, unfortunately. However, I did get a picture of the lap quilt I won that is now Kubrick's bed quilt. He LOVES it and is spending more time sleeping on his bed than ever!


----------



## irnfit

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Moko

*Hey, Lina!*

That little guy really cleans up good! :whoo:

How did you EVER get all of those squiggly tree-things out of his hair??!! ound:


----------



## Lina

Maureen, LOL, I actually did brush them out. It only took 40 minutes, I was impressed that it didn't take longer as when he was blowing coat I was easily spending 2-3 hours on him! Spencer did spend about 5 minutes or so getting the larger clumps out first, though. And then we gave him a bath yesterday and the water ran out BLACK, especially because Spencer also had taken him on a long walk through Central Park right before. He is nice and clean now, though, and it was totally worth it since he had so much fun!


----------



## Moko

I think Kubrick just had the most fun of any dog there!

Talk a bout "down and dirty"! I swear he was smiling! ound:


----------



## irnfit

By the time we got home, all those pollen strings came out. I didn't given them a bath yet (bad mommy) because it is pouring rain here today. Tomorrow will be bath day.


----------



## dotndani

Duncan had so much fun.You can see he still get's tired once in a while.It really was fun.
I bet Duncan would love to see everybody again.I had such a great time.It was way tooooooo cute.I'm still wanting to go to another one.So does anyone have names to give.Okay I think all the dogs were:angel:.
Danielle


----------



## Laurief

Oh Danielle, I can tell you really enjoyed yourself at my house!! What do you think?? Should I have another one this summer??
Laurie


----------



## earfax

Yes Yes have another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## dotndani

I'll answer for my daughter,YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Are you kidding??She still hasn't stopped talking about it.
I am afraid to ask if she saw the post about the 2 remaining pups!!YIKES!!!!!!!!!!
Laurie,
thanks again,it really was wonderful!


----------



## dotndani

Did you guys see those 2 puppies that Candi has left?OMG!!
THere is a black one.Oh I want him so badly,but I am not in a position to train a pup right now.What a bummer!!
I was so smitten with Lito.SOmething about that dog that really is making me consider another,but with Duncan I was home in the mornings,but now I work in the mornings and having a pup left alone I think would be too much.
What a bummer!


----------



## KristinFusco

Thank you so much Dot and Diana for your kind words about Lito!!!!!

We think Lito is pretty special too biggrin1, he really is such a good little boy scout, although he is the biggest chow hound in the world and keeping him out of Nico's food has added about 20 minutes to my morning routine. We loved Teddy and Duncan, they are sweethearts and it was amazing watching them all running around playing together.

Hugs!


----------



## michi715

*More pictures...*

Laurie was right, we totally came to the party to get our hands on some dogs...and boy, did we ever!!! Here's a few of our pictures...


----------



## michi715

more playdate pix...


----------



## michi715

*How sad is this...*

Guapo's pen awaits 

Thanks Lina!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl

Michelle and Alan - I think you have found a entire group of willing and able baby-sitters for your Guapo.


----------



## Posh's Mom

michi715 said:


> Guapo's pen awaits
> 
> Thanks Lina!!! :biggrin1:


Looks like your "nesting" instincts have sunk in! reggers: Guapo is a fabulous name! Can't wait to see pics of the puppy IN the pen!


----------



## Lina

Michelle, you're welcome! At least someone is using it rather than having it sit in storage. 

And I think you need some toys to decorate that expen while it awaits little Guapo!


----------



## michi715

LOL!!! There are PLENTY of toys...they're just in a basket on the outside of the pen for now :jaw:


----------



## gelbergirl

Reading about the "waiting-for-the-pup" playpen made me remember mine from the fall of 2006.
ok.... we are no longer on the topic of the playdate are we?

Anyway, here it is. It was much too much large for Henry but I do use it now for his crate.
Here is the waiting playpen, and then here he is hours after he got home with me!(may be in reverse order)


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I want to thank you and Gabe too and I wasn't even there. But I feel like I was. It is so great to see so many Havs and their pet humans in one place. MORE PICTURES!!!! please.


----------



## Julie

That Henry really has a cute face! I keep seeing his cute lil' mug in photos and I'm not sure if it is his coloring or his clip----but he is adorable! He reminds me of a dandie dinmont terrier....(I've wanted one for a long time!)


----------



## Jane

Wow, now that is one huge playdate! I wish I could have been there!

Thanks for posting all the photos and videos!


----------



## Judy A

What a great time!! Laurie, you are an angel to take that on.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks all, what you guys dont realize is that I LOVE these playdates. They are the best days ever!!! I love to see how the pups interact!! And of course it is always fun to share some Mojitos with friends. Now I didnt expect the extra guests this year (attached) but it added to the day I guess. 
I should send a thank you out to the fire dept for putting the fan to suck the smoke out of the house, and Slomins for sending them over - much to our surprise!!! 

Alan & Michele, I LOVE the picture of Alan & Logan - I think Logan wants to go live with you!!! Love the Guapo set up - oh it must be so hard to look at that every day!!


----------



## Rita

Laurie. LMAO The fire truck pictures made my morning. I am in tears. Thank goodness it was nothing bad.

The neighbors must have wondered what the heck was going on at your house. LOL

Thanks again for a great time. Would love to go to another one but have to get Houston over the 1 hr mark for car sickness.


----------



## Missy

So Laurie, were all those Havs off leash-- it doesn't look like you have a fence... good puppies.


----------



## Sissygirl

I love seeing the videos! Gryff and Brady do look a lot alike - cuties!!


----------



## yanks0420

Logan and I hit it off pretty well. I'm hoping for a 2nd date with him! I thought he and Henry were the friendliest ones to me. Then again, maybe it was because I was hanging around the pupcakes...


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, I think you have the best play dates!
How big is your yard? It looks huge and beautiful in these photos. Are you on an acre or so? It's a perfect play date yard! Is it totally without fencing?
I loved the firemen photos. I'll bet the neighbors were wondering......


----------



## irnfit

Laurie has a great yard. It is not fenced at all. The only little devil to explore outside the yard was Teddy.


----------



## Laurief

Yes, my yard is about an acre, but we also own a little woods in the back, and then it is "green acres" preserved land that cannot be built on, so we have a lot of privacy in the back. We have a fence on one side as that neighbor does not keep his yard very clean & we got tired of seeing it., There is a bunch of trees between the other neighbors. It is a beautiful area to live in & I am in love with my home!! Thank you so much for the compliments. Since we do all the landscaping and gardening ourselves, it is nice that others enjoy it like we do!! What I love is that the pups have a great area to play and run without leashes!! My dog are on the electric fence so I was able to breath easy and not worry about my guys wandering.
Havee also had a few bouts of "Lets go see the firemen out front" and "lets go see who is coming now" All in all the dogs are so well behaved and they stay in the back with the people!! 

Alan - you know I am hoping when that second date will occur!!!!


----------



## dotndani

Laurie,
I think Alan's 2nd date will occur when you have another playdate.
I think you better pull out your calendar and start looking for available dates,LOL!!
I for one am a definite yes and I think Danielle wouldn't miss it for the world!
DOt


----------



## Lina

I'm with Dot on this one, Laurie... we need to start planning for a Summer Play Date!!! eace:


----------



## shorthairhavmom

Oh, I would love that! I'm am still sad that we missed all the fun!!!! I think our local dog park grants permits for special events. Perhaps we could put together a fundraising event there are at another park. This would alleviate the burden from just one person. Although :hail:Laurie did such an awesome job. She might be a tough act to follow!!! 

Any thoughts??


----------



## yanks0420

Well, Michelle and I were thinking that it might not be a bad idea to stop at your place on the way home and give Guapo a little break from the car--especially if he uke: on Michelle in the back seat (yay rental cars!)...

I'll email you my cell phone # as we know more about timing. We expect to pass thru your 'hood around 2pm on saturday..:whoo:


----------



## Diana

irnfit said:


> Laurie has a great yard. It is not fenced at all. *The only little devil to explore outside the yard was Teddy*.


Ahh yes, my little terror!:bolt:
Thank goodness I think he was confused when he tried to "escape" and realized none of his buddies were following him. He is quite the adventurous puppy! We are working on that.


----------



## dotndani

I've got an idea!
Next playdate Laurie,all we need is your yard and all of us who attend can bring something so you can relax with us.
Nothing fancy at all.Or we can all chip in some money and get a hero or something simple like that.
I have a yard that's kind of big(for Middle VIllage that is)but parking is horrible around here and it's a bit of a drive for most everyone,otherwise I would love to host it at my house.
No more cooking for Laurie!!
It was so gracious of you to invite everyone to your home and make us all feel very welcome. I just wish we can do the same for you.
So who is game on traveling to Middle Village,NY???
Anyone???


----------



## Lina

Dot, you know I'll come... it's an easy trip for me!


----------



## michi715

That's easy for us too, and this time we'll actually have a dog to bring:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Easy as pie for me.


----------



## pjewel

If invited, it's easy for me too. I say this hopefully, things are starting to look better here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dotndani

pjewel,
what do you mean "if invited" of course you are invited!! It's an open invite you silly girl!!
The only prerequisite is a havanese,LOL!!!:biggrin1::bounce:


----------



## Laurief

I LOVE TO HAVE THESE PLAYDATES!!! Dont worry about me cooking, or cleaning, or hosting - I absolutely love to do that. I appreciate so much that you are all willing to come so far to visit. I cannot go to other places as Logan throws up and Lily has anxiety attacks. I hope you guys will come back!! I am thinking maybe beginning of August! 

Alan - that is what I was hoping!!!


----------



## maria v

*meet*

It seems that I missed the May meeting!!.:frusty: I guess I do not check the forum even weekly, I have no time cleaning poop ( of an almost 10 months old Hav) . I just saw the post on 5/11 by Rikidaysi. I am goint to see if this can be done in our house considering I work full time . I have someone home that perhaps will be willing to do this
wish me luck and please email me about the next meet
Thanks
maria V


----------



## shorthairhavmom

Laurie,
You really are the best! The girls and I will be anxiously awaiting your next playdate!! I have to work on the "off leash" thing. We'll be practicing in the meantime. (Just as soon as I get over my anxiety about it!!!!) :fear:


----------



## Laurief

*Donations delivered!!*

Just to let you guys know, I got the donations delivered today to the local shelter and they were THRILLED!!! They could not believe (nor could I) how generous everyone was, and it filled the entire back and back seats of my sons Jeep!! You guys are awesome for being so generous!!!!!

Heather, the off leash thing just does not seem to be a big issue with most at the playdates, as they dont want to ever leave their Mommys or their new playmates. When the playdates were smaller, we never worried, but with 28 dogs, we all got a little concerned that one might go missing and we didnt notice, so we did get them all penned in the back yard using xpens and gates. So no worry, we will make it work for you for the next one!!!!


----------



## shorthairhavmom

Laurie,
I should have know you had a system to contain the escape artists at the playdate. I am really looking forward to the next one!!!!

Great news about the donations!!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Heather, I am looking forward to meeting you and your pups at the next date. They are such cuties. I think, that your guy will be the first short haired hav that we have had!! 

Again - Thanks to all for such generous donations!!!


----------



## Moko

*A few more Playdate pics!*

I apologize for the less-than-adequate photography...I'll blame it on the CAMERA! But enjoy the pics!


----------



## Moko

*And some more!*

It was SO, SO fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Maureen - great photos of some very happy Havanese!


----------



## brugmansia

And here are a few more pictures taken towards the end when we showed up. Sorry for the delay - been very busy!


----------



## brugmansia

Part 2 . . .

Look forward to the next playdate. We'll be sure to be there in the beginning!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Yea! You got a shot of Gryff. He really was there!


----------



## Laurief

*NEXT DATE*

Hey all, glad you had a good time at the last playdate. I was thinking that I would set the next date soon so that you can all plan your vacations around it:bounce:

My niece is coming to stay with me for a week in August and she LOVES the dogs, and they LOVE her!! So I thought I would make the next playdate while she is here. How does Sat, August 16th sound to you all??> arty:


----------



## Lina

The 16th works for me! I'm glad you're deciding this early since my Bachelorette weekend of fun will take place on one of the weekends of August, so I'll make sure to leave the weekend of the 16th free!


----------



## Denise

Laurie,

Count me in.....I will make early this time.


----------



## irnfit

Well, Mom won't be able to come, because she will be on a cruise to Alaska. So, if I can get someone to ride with me and the pups, you know we'll be there.


----------



## gelbergirl

thanks! I will note the date!


----------



## michi715

Unfortunately, we will be in Pittsburgh for a wedding


----------



## KristinFusco

Count us in!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## arlene

I'm not available . . . we will be driving at Watkins Glen. That is the only weekend in August that doesn't work for me


----------



## Lina

Michelle, does that mean that Spencer and I will be babysitting Guapo?


----------



## Moko

Laurie--

That weekend doesn't look good for Molly and me! (sniff, sniff!)
But you can take lots of pictures and videos so we can see what we missed...


----------



## Laurief

OK, I am not liking that a lot of the regulars cannot come that day. The only other optional day for me would be Sunday August 10th - how is that for people????


----------



## Moko

Aaarrrggghhh!:frusty::frusty:

Also not good for Molly and me 

August is a big vacation month for us...


----------



## lfung5

Count us in! We really enjoyed the last one!


----------



## KristinFusco

The 10th looks great! I just realized that we have a wedding to go to on the 17th so I am glad that the 10th may work for you too 

~Kristin


----------



## Lina

The 10th also works for me, just let me know which one you decide on!


----------



## yanks0420

:bounce:We think we will be able to make the Aug 10th playdate:whoo:


----------



## arlene

10th Works for Me


----------



## Janet Zee

The 10th is good for us too!!!


----------



## Laurief

Sounds like a good date so far, I still need to hear from Danielle (Dot's daughter) to be sure SHE can be here!! I will let you all know once I make it thru graduation


----------



## dotndani

the 10th works for us too!!!


----------



## Laurief

Well that was awfully quick Dot!~ sure you dont want to think about it??


----------



## irnfit

I'm glad I didn't mark my calendar already. I am circling Aug. 10 and telling DH to take the day off to come with us.


----------



## Brady's mom

I will do my best to get the day off. Perhaps another wedding??? I will do my best to be there. Brady would never forgive me if we missed it:biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo

That should work for us. Maybe Gryff will come out from under the deck this time.


----------



## dotndani

I am home sick in bed today so I have lots of time to surf today,LOL!
Oh,Danielle is studying but I will tell her about the playdate for 8/10.


----------



## Rita

We have another engagement on 10th


----------



## earfax

Mollie and I are in. We are soooooooo looking forward to it.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I recognize most of the dogs, thanks to the photos that are posted on the forum. It looks like they had a BLAST!

Except for a couple of people that I've met in person, I don't recognize many of the people there. Has anyone gone through and said who the people are in the photos? I would love to match some faces with names.

Laurie, your yard is gorgeous and it is so nice of you to host these gatherings. It looks heavenly for the dogs _and_ the humans. What a treat!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Kimberly - it really is so much fun - that is why I am already planning the next one!! It sounds like the 10th is going to be the next date!! 

I think you would have to show us to rell us which post # the pics are in to identify the people for you!


----------



## marjrc

O.k., I'M free on the 10th so hey..... just how far can it be from Montreal to New Jersey anyway?? :biggrin1: 

I LOVE all the pics of those dirty Havs! They and all you guys had such a blast. Laurie, i think you are an angel for wanting to have another play date ! You have an amazing property! Here, you can spit while on your back deck and reach the neighbor's yard.  That's the only thing I don't like about my home, love everything but the size of the yard and how close we are to others. 

I think I'm going to go on mapquest now. :biggrin1:


----------



## arlene

Marj,

It's about 8 hours to Tremblant - maybe slightly more depending on the border crossing and an easy ride too!

Arlene


----------



## pjewel

I hope to be at the next one, with both boys -- if I can manage that. Yikes!


----------



## irnfit

Just reread this and I am . I work on Sunday, so I guess we will not be able to make it this time. :Cry:


----------



## Laurief

Michele, You have to take a day off!~ It is far enough in advance and Kodi & Shelby will be very very mad at you if you dont bring them!! 
Hmmm - a wedding, a funeral, typhoid fever, bit by a jellyfish - oh just say you are going to visit friends - thats the truth!!


----------



## irnfit

You betcha I'm already working on it!!!!!


----------



## dotndani

I am so glad.Trust me Laurie I've got to be there.Last time I had sooooo much fun and now more.Come on how fun can this get.:Seeing all the puppies again will be great.Thanks for taking pictures,my teacher loved them.
I can't wait .Yeah i can't wait.
Danielle!


----------



## KristinFusco

Now my friend wants to have her bachelorette party one of the weekends in August, I am trying to convince her that the weekend of August 2nd sounds nice, not the 10th.....


----------



## Laurief

I think you are right Kristin, the weekend of the 2nd sounds like a perfect weekend for a bachlorette party!!!!

And Danielle, I hope that my niece Katelin will be here that day - you too can babysit ALL the pups for us!!! You guys will have so much fun!


----------



## Laurief

*A BIG THANK YOU*

Just wanted all of you to know, that I received a thank you note from Candi who asked that I spread her thanks to all of you who helped donate and bid on the items at the playdate auction.

You guys are the besteace:


----------



## irnfit

We were glad to do it. What better way to spend a day! It was perfect.


----------



## KristinFusco

Yaaaaay! I'm so glad that we could all contribute to such a worthy cause; how is she doing?


----------



## KristinFusco

Oh and Laurie, she chose the weekend of the 2nd for her bachelorette so we are in for the 10th!!!!! After all of the fun we had last time, we couldn't miss a playdate!


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo - we cant wait to see Lito and Nico again!!!! Hopefully it will be nice an dry this time.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, it was kind of nice with the back fenced in. Shelby had no way of getting to the woods. :biggrin1:


----------

